# What time did you wake up today?



## Roy (Jun 30, 2009)

Simple question. I woke up around 2 pm


----------



## Cirus (Jun 30, 2009)

I woke up today at 10 am.  Though I could have easily slept longer.  Stupid classes for interfearing with my sleep.  Though I will be able to make up the loss of sleep after thursday.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 30, 2009)

4:30 AM, had to get into the car and catch a train to arrive at military before 6.


----------



## Felt (Jun 30, 2009)

10am ish

Even if I have nothing to do all day I'll wake before 11, I prefer being awake during the day.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jun 30, 2009)

I woke up at 9:30. I wanted to sleep later ;-;


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 30, 2009)

Like 9:30-ish

That's late for me though.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 30, 2009)

9:01.  Set my alarm to it, woke up with it.

I'm making it a habit not to wake up too late nowdays.


----------



## ragnara (Jun 30, 2009)

10 AM. Had to get up early today because I needed to be at work at 3 PM.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jun 30, 2009)

First time it was about 5:30, with a splitting headache. Took Aleve and slept off another hour or so, then couldn't sleep anymore.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 30, 2009)

I woke up just after 9:30 AM. I had gone to bed just after 12:00 AM from what I recall. So I slept for about 9 and a half hours or so.

I've been tired lately due to a lot of walking around I've been doing with my boyfriend the last few days. lol.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2009)

I woke up around 10 a.m. I'd say that was pretty good time since I only went to bed about six hours ago. One thing that I've realized is that time appears to fly very quickly when you're tired, at least for me.


----------



## Elphaba (Jun 30, 2009)

8:30am, though I didn't physically get out of bed until 9am.


----------



## Munak (Jul 1, 2009)

10 AM. Though if I sleep at 1 AM, I normally wake up around 7 AM.

Guess my dream was a blockbuster.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2009)

8:30a.m. as usual, there are always things to do.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 1, 2009)

2 pm


----------



## Bushin (Jul 1, 2009)

Every weekday morning - a "blue collar" time of 06:00am!
Weekends - 10:00am-ish


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2009)

Bushin said:


> Every weekday morning - a "blue color" time of 06:00am!
> Weekends - 10:00am-ish



You mean blue collar?


----------



## blue berry (Jul 1, 2009)

i always wake up at 6am. me early bired


----------



## keiiya (Jul 1, 2009)

I woke up at 5.00am. I have been waking up like that for the last two weeks. It is surprising how much you can get done when you are up that early.


----------



## Pixie (Jul 1, 2009)

I woke up at 6am but I didn't actually get up until around 7.


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Jul 1, 2009)

9 am .. tomorrow 7 am ..


----------



## Bushin (Jul 1, 2009)

Mider T said:


> You mean blue collar?



Jip! Sorry for the typo! Must not have gotten enough sleep...


----------



## Roy (Jul 1, 2009)

I just pulled an all nighter..but ill probably be asleep in a few hours xD


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 1, 2009)

10 AM            .


----------



## sharpie (Jul 1, 2009)

10:09 AM .


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2009)

went to bed at 3:00am and woke up at 7:30 am *yawn*


----------



## zantha (Jul 1, 2009)

i got up at 7 am, went to bed at 3am so didnt get much sleep. i never do.


----------



## Valtieri (Jul 1, 2009)

6:30 for work, had I been off I would have slept till like 11. Ah days off ... they were good times


----------



## Baluskavitch (Jul 1, 2009)

I woke up at ~11 am, but I went back to bed several times until finally getting up at ~1:45.


----------



## Toby (Jul 1, 2009)

7AM

It felt good. Had a glass of orange juice, some weetabix and flew off to the gym on my speedo-shoes. I have a ton of energy today.


----------



## Leah (Jul 1, 2009)

I got up at 6AM!


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 1, 2009)

9:40am. I slept in a bit.


----------



## testxxxx (Jul 2, 2009)

i got up at 11, I usually get up around 10.


----------



## Renreg (Jul 2, 2009)

I woke up about fifteen minutes ago (9.30) by my friend ringing me to tell me that all her lessons have been cancelled today. ?.?
Don't really remember the call, I think I probably mumbled and swore at her.

Usually get up about 11 though


----------



## Trunkten (Jul 2, 2009)

Renreg said:


> I woke up about fifteen minutes ago (9.30) by my friend ringing me to tell me that all her lessons have been cancelled today. ?.?
> Don't really remember the call, I think I probably mumbled and swore at her.
> 
> Usually get up about 11 though



Similar for me, woken by the phone around the same time, except it was my dad asking if he could borrow my car...


----------



## Skylark (Jul 2, 2009)

11:00 AM. The sun is shining.


----------



## stardust (Jul 2, 2009)

Woke up around half ten.


----------



## ethereal (Jul 2, 2009)

1                 pm.


----------



## Shai (Jul 2, 2009)

About 10:30 i usually get up around 8 or 9.


----------



## SP (Jul 2, 2009)

9ish



keiiya said:


> I woke up at 5.00am. I have been waking up like that for the last two weeks. It is surprising how much you can get done when you are up that early.



D:

I got to _sleep_ at 5am D:


----------



## Farih (Jul 2, 2009)

7:00 am  My parents are making me teach my little sis how to drive, and she has volunteering at 9 so I have to do it in the morning.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 2, 2009)

11:30 AM                   .


----------



## Mandy (Jul 2, 2009)

I woke up at 6:00 AM for work.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 2, 2009)

_7:45 

I had to be up for the movers coming today 
_


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2009)

9:48 my mom called my cellphone.


----------



## Felt (Jul 2, 2009)

6:45 am

Typical working morning for me.  Cycle to work so need to get up a little earlier than most.


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 2, 2009)

I woke up at 10:40 am.


----------



## Auraya (Jul 2, 2009)

6.50 I had to be awake by 7 for school, but I just woke up earlier


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 2, 2009)

7:40, I woke up late.


----------



## krome (Jul 2, 2009)

12:45 PM


----------



## Chiyo (Jul 2, 2009)

5.47am, then again at 7am.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 2, 2009)

Around 7-ish


----------



## Garfield (Jul 2, 2009)

It's 4:58 AM and due to a bunch of mishaps I've been up for 2 hours by now


----------



## Mellie (Jul 2, 2009)

4:00                   am


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 2, 2009)

I woke up a little bit early today. 

3 A.M


----------



## Darc (Jul 2, 2009)

10am, but I hit the snooze about 4 times.


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jul 2, 2009)

7:29 AM couldn't sleep all night so that's why I woke up so early.


----------



## Magus (Jul 3, 2009)

It varies greatly from day to day. It is the pains of having too much free time during the summer.


----------



## FaeryTail (Jul 3, 2009)

Around 10.15am. I could've slept longer though not sure why I didn't.


----------



## Lyokha (Jul 3, 2009)

I didn't and I have to go to an amusement park today. Last time I will ever visit there with my friend before him and all my other friends get shipped off to bootcamp this sunday.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 3, 2009)

5 am, and it will be the last time in a looong while that I need to get up so early.


----------



## Roy (Jul 3, 2009)

I stayed up all night again since I wouldnt be able to wake up at the time that I needed to if I slept. I will enjoy a nice nap in the car ride though.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 3, 2009)

I woke up around 8 this morning.


----------



## Leah (Jul 3, 2009)

I woke up at 5AM


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 3, 2009)

9:45 AM

I went to bed at 6 AM  not too much sleep at all.


----------



## sharpie (Jul 3, 2009)

11AM. Had time to sleep in this morning. :ho


----------



## Brian (Jul 3, 2009)

1PM


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 3, 2009)

6:00    pm    LOL


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jul 3, 2009)

8:49 am got home late last night.


----------



## Mandy (Jul 3, 2009)

I woke up at 10:00 AM today. 
Didn't have work today, so sleeping in was nice.


----------



## Crayons (Jul 3, 2009)

I haven't slept/woken up today yet 

It's 8:50 am right now. I work night shift, so I go to bed at 9 or 10am, and wake up at 4 or 5pm. xD


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Jul 3, 2009)

6:30AM. i have to get up early just to get ready for work :\


----------



## Migooki (Jul 4, 2009)

Woke up at 9AMish.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 4, 2009)

6:55 am due to family members walking up and down, slept back
8:00 am due to the birds tweeting,slept back
9:05 am due to the goats blating in the neighbourhood


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 4, 2009)

I woke up at 8AM


----------



## Nazime Kazuka (Jul 4, 2009)

Woke up about 12:30


----------



## Cirus (Jul 4, 2009)

Today I woke up at 9:30 am but laid in bed untill 10:30 am because I just didn't have the energy to move.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 5, 2009)

11:30 AM yesterday. Forgot to post that and now it's after midnight.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 5, 2009)

I woke up an hour ago.


----------



## chrisp (Jul 5, 2009)

1 PM


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2009)

Went to sleep around 3:00am.

Woke up around 8:10am this morning to have breakfast. And going back to bed now (8:45am) and probably won't wake back up until 1:00pm.


----------



## Felt (Jul 5, 2009)

Went to sleep around midnight, woke up around 11.30 am 

Sunday is my sleep day.


----------



## Mar Azul (Jul 5, 2009)

Went to sleep at 3:30 am and woke up at 8:30 am.


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 5, 2009)

8:30am, but dozed until 10:00am. Darn lazy mornings making me sleep in.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 5, 2009)

10:30 AM.

Was a bit of a surprise to me since I went to bed at 6 AM.


----------



## Mandy (Jul 5, 2009)

I got up at 11:00 AM today.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 5, 2009)

9PM            .

Yea...I kind of wake up after the sun goes down


----------



## Bonten (Jul 5, 2009)

About 1pm, I got home some time around 4am.


----------



## sharpie (Jul 5, 2009)

Went to bed at 3AM and just got up, it's 1PM.  First time I've slept-in in a long time.  I feel like a million. Bucks right now. :ho

now I just need the motivation to go to work for some overtime...


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jul 5, 2009)

10:50 AM which is weird because i usually wake up at 6:30


----------



## Yoona (Jul 5, 2009)

9:41 AM I went to bed about 1:40 in the morning.


----------



## Cirus (Jul 5, 2009)

I woke up 2 hours ago.  I need to get to the doctor because for the last couple months I can't fall asleep at the times I used to and I keep staying awake untill I get drop dead tired.


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 5, 2009)

Woke up about 8:30 AM.


----------



## Brian (Jul 5, 2009)

I woke up at 12:40 PM                 .


----------



## Iria (Jul 5, 2009)

About 6 am

Had to pack and get ready for a 7 hour drive back home


----------



## Blue Demon (Jul 5, 2009)

Woke up at 5am, dozed until 7am.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 5, 2009)

Went to bed at 11pm and woke up at 9:30.


----------



## Sup Brah (Jul 6, 2009)

i woke up at 11:07 am... that was early for me though
the day before i got up at 4:20 pm ^.^


----------



## Roy (Jul 6, 2009)

Slept at AM woke up at 8am..it was the last day of my camping trip so I thought I'd get up early and enjoy the most of whats left.


----------



## santanico (Jul 6, 2009)

I went to sleep super later...or early.. @3am, and woke up at 12pm which is weird since I've got two little ones who wake me up around 8 - 10pm usually.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 6, 2009)

I just realized that I didn't get my regular sleep; I just took a nap today for about four hours or so.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 6, 2009)

I woke up 7.30 in the morning today.


----------



## krome (Jul 6, 2009)

9:30 AM    .


----------



## Alex. (Jul 6, 2009)

10 AM or something like that...I always get up at this hour.


----------



## Juli (Jul 6, 2009)

I wanted to wake up at 6.30 AM but my clock radio was too quite so that I woke up at 7 AM instead. I hate it when I oversleep..


----------



## Vanity (Jul 6, 2009)

Around 11:00 AM and then I lay in bed for a while.


----------



## Choco (Jul 6, 2009)

I woke up at 10 AM and that's sleeping a lot for me. My head hurts from over sleeping


----------



## testxxxx (Jul 6, 2009)

Around 10:55 am


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 6, 2009)

Noon                    .


----------



## Koi (Jul 6, 2009)

8:45. X[  Had to make breakfast for the boyfriend and get him off to work for 9:45-10. i spoil him


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 6, 2009)

6:30, but have no reason why. My internal clock is all screwed up.


----------



## Mori (Jul 6, 2009)

Around 11:40am. Would have been earlier, but I was tired due to lack of sleep the night before.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 6, 2009)

6:30AM on all weekdays because of work


blargh


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jul 6, 2009)

Some people are saying they oversleep when they wake up at 10? WOW.

I usually wake up between 10:30-12:30. Depends how late I sleep (after 12:00)
Woke up early today at 7:30 cause of summer school >.< (fast tracking)


----------



## Emily (Jul 6, 2009)

*cough* 3 PM *cough*


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 6, 2009)

10 A.M             .


----------



## Brian (Jul 6, 2009)

1:30 PM         .


----------



## Baka Neko (Jul 6, 2009)

Went to sleep at 7 am, woke up at 2:40 pm just before my mom came home from work


----------



## sharpie (Jul 6, 2009)

10:30AM.  Was tired as a mofo...


----------



## killinspree42099 (Jul 7, 2009)

2 : 30 pm  .


----------



## Mai♥ (Jul 7, 2009)

9:45am.
Layed in bed till 10:15am though.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 7, 2009)

11:30 AM                 .


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 7, 2009)

7 AM in the mornin'.


----------



## Cirus (Jul 7, 2009)

I woke up today at 6:15 in the morning.  My sleep schedual is just changing rapidly.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Jul 7, 2009)

4:37 a.m.  On my day off, too!! 

My sleep schedule has been a bit off lately.


----------



## Dave (Jul 7, 2009)

3pm

went to bed at 7am

lol sleep schedule


----------



## krome (Jul 8, 2009)

11:00 AM    .


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 8, 2009)

11:45 AM .


----------



## ScaryRei (Jul 8, 2009)

6:15 AM, after I hit the snooze button a couple of times.


----------



## sharpie (Jul 8, 2009)

8 o' clock.  I'm gonna be hurtin' at work later tonight...


----------



## Migooki (Jul 8, 2009)

Woke up around 3PM but didn't get out of bed until ~4PM.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 8, 2009)

Noon                        .


----------



## Mandy (Jul 8, 2009)

Got up at 6:30 AM today for work today. :sleepy


----------



## Roy (Jul 8, 2009)

Woke up at 6:45 AM to get some running done. Came home slept again and then woke up again at 11:30.


----------



## Emily (Jul 8, 2009)

I was supposed to put on my alarm at 12:10 AM, but didn't notice that it was already past 12 when I put it.. So woke up 3:30 PM instead.


----------



## Ina (Jul 8, 2009)

6:00 am

seems like it was 5 days ago


----------



## Felt (Jul 8, 2009)

Woke up around 10am, went for 40 minutes on the treadmill.  Had nothing on today so it was a late start to the day.


----------



## Renreg (Jul 8, 2009)

Well my brother was kind enough to ring me at 4am to let him in coz he forgot his key.

Then I went back to sleep and woke up at 11.30


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 8, 2009)

Around 22:45


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 8, 2009)

Around 7:45.


----------



## Cirus (Jul 9, 2009)

Today I woke up again at 6 am in the morning.  I hate getting up in the morning.  I am not a morning person.  Why does the military keep me on days when I do go to work?  Why?!?!?!?!?!  I keep asking to be put on a later shift, but they don't.


----------



## Munak (Jul 9, 2009)

8AM. But I was still tired, so I went back and got up on 11:08AM.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 9, 2009)

10 AM.
I only slept 5hours and i'm in hols.

Insomnia attack!!!


----------



## Vetano-sama (Jul 9, 2009)

around 9:30 o:


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 9, 2009)

11:30 PM            .


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 9, 2009)

10:30 A.M. :3


----------



## Mandy (Jul 9, 2009)

6:00 AM, and even though I was EXTREMELY tired and wanted to sleep in, I had to shove my ass out of bed just because of work.


----------



## Roy (Jul 9, 2009)

Woke up at 1:15


----------



## Cirus (Jul 9, 2009)

Today I woke up again at 6 am, and I am happy today because I don't have to worry about work tomorrow and I can sleep in.


----------



## cheshire cat (Jul 9, 2009)

9am...


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 10, 2009)

Woke up around 6 am.


----------



## Brian (Jul 10, 2009)

i went to sleep at 5am and i woke up today at 11:30am


----------



## ScaryRei (Jul 11, 2009)

6:15 am, pretty much the usual time.


----------



## SP (Jul 11, 2009)

^ 

11:55 am


----------



## Vix (Jul 11, 2009)

I went to sleep at 1:20am and woke up at 3:30am for work


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 11, 2009)

I woke up at 8 even though I went to bed very late yesterday so I enjoyed a nice nap on the afternoon. :ho


----------



## GsG (Jul 11, 2009)

9:15 am (went to bed 4:15 am).

Darn annoyances.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 11, 2009)

6:00 a.m.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 11, 2009)

11 AM                           .


----------



## Brian (Jul 11, 2009)

9:30AM


----------



## Cirus (Jul 11, 2009)

Today I woke up at 10am.  Felt great, and I feel more rested.


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 11, 2009)

9:45am. That's what I get for staying up until 1:15am-ish.


----------



## AlexaStar (Jul 11, 2009)

About 10 a.m. That's typical for me when it's not a school day.


----------



## Nazime Kazuka (Jul 11, 2009)

11 am Est.


----------



## Sen (Jul 11, 2009)

I think about 8:30am, but then I went back to bed and woke up at like 11:30am


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Jul 11, 2009)

8am. i had to work ;<


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jul 12, 2009)

Around 12:10am. I need to back "on schedule".


----------



## Toby (Jul 12, 2009)

10AM. Which means egg and beans for breakfast 'cause it's Sunday. 

It also means caffe latte on the terrace at twelve so TTFN


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 12, 2009)

7 AM.

Had some morning sex, though, so it was worth it.


----------



## sharpie (Jul 12, 2009)

10:30 AM .


----------



## Mandy (Jul 12, 2009)

I got up at 11:30 AM today.


----------



## Kiwi Panda (Jul 12, 2009)

1:00 pm.
I hate sleeping late, I intended to wake up much earlier.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 12, 2009)

17:19

Slept about 10am though.


----------



## Brian (Jul 12, 2009)

2:45PM


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2009)

1:23PM its funny.


----------



## Cirus (Jul 12, 2009)

Today I woke up at 11 am in the morning.  I am still catching back up on sleep from earlier in the week, but hopefully I will be back on track in a few days.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 12, 2009)

8:00 AM, which is very early for me.

I'll start waking up at around 7:00 AM for work though.


----------



## krome (Jul 12, 2009)

11:00 AM    .


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 12, 2009)

I woke up at 11:15.


----------



## Nicola (Jul 12, 2009)

I woke up around 10 AM today... but I was kind of tired.  I didn't feel like falling back to sleep, though.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 13, 2009)

I tried to look at the clock with half open eyes. I thought it said 6AM. When I went over to the computer, I saw it was 2PM.


----------



## Cirus (Jul 13, 2009)

Woke up today at around 10 am.  It was a good nights sleep, but could have been more restfull.


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 13, 2009)

9:30ish. 

I probably should have gotten up a bit earlier so I can get to bed early tonight, because I have a very early wake-up call tomorrow.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 13, 2009)

12:30 PM

I fell asleep at about 12:30 AM. 12 hours of sleep. I dunno what the hell made me that tired.


----------



## Pixie (Jul 13, 2009)

I woke up at about 6:15 am.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 13, 2009)

Woke up around 10am today.


----------



## Tuxoo (Jul 13, 2009)

Around 14:00ish. (I can't PM and AM. >_> Never got to learn it.)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2009)

2:55AM, then 7:00AM, then 8:00AM, then I stayed awake, finally, at 8:15AM.


----------



## Brian (Jul 14, 2009)

11:30am kind of proud of that          .


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 14, 2009)

Noon                          .


----------



## Nicola (Jul 14, 2009)

Well... my mom woke me up at around 10:45 AM today, and I'll just say that I was pretty damn tired.


----------



## Eki (Jul 14, 2009)

hmm woke up at 7:20am with a woody


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 14, 2009)

6:15am first. Then I took a power-nap after fishing all morning and just woke up, at 5:45pm.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 14, 2009)

First I woke up around 2PM but then I had another nap and woke up at like 7PM.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 14, 2009)

6:30 AM


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2009)

7AM then I went "wtf" and slept again until 1PM


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 15, 2009)

I woke up today at 11 am.


----------



## Cirus (Jul 15, 2009)

I woke up today at 10 am in the morning.  Felt good after a good nights sleep.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 15, 2009)

It's 4:35AM and I haven't gone to bed yet.


----------



## Soul (Jul 15, 2009)

I woke at 7 am; and I don't know why.
I hate when that happens, since I should be resting more now that I am on vacations.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 15, 2009)

TheYellowFlash10 said:


> I woke at 7 am; and I don't know why.
> I hate when that happens, since I should be resting more now that I am on vacations.



Hate it when that happens. Especially when you get tired in the middle of the day.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 15, 2009)

10:30 AM                       .


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2009)

Haylee said:


> Hate it when that happens. Especially when you get tired in the middle of the day.



Fucking This. >_<

Woke up at 9am today. Got only about five hours of sleep and my eyes hurt from starting at a screen all day.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 16, 2009)

2:00                       p.m.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2009)

I woke up at noon.

I should stop doing that.


----------



## ScaryRei (Jul 16, 2009)

I woke up at 6:00 am for another lovely day at the office.  Oh joy.


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 16, 2009)

8:30am, perfect for me.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2009)

9:20.


----------



## sharpie (Jul 16, 2009)

11AM... Need to stop sleeping so late.


----------



## Cirus (Jul 16, 2009)

10 am is when I woke up.  Though I didn't get myself out of bed untill 11 am because I just wanted to lay there and not move.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 16, 2009)

11:30 AM                 .


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 16, 2009)

I woke up at 09:00, a pretty good time since I can enjoy the day.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 16, 2009)

2:00 AM, the early birds catches the worm!


----------



## Nicola (Jul 16, 2009)

I had to get up at 9:30 AM today.


----------



## krome (Jul 16, 2009)

7:30 AM    .


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2009)

So I set my alarm and got up at 9:30 am.

Not too shabby.


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Jul 16, 2009)

around 8:07AM.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 16, 2009)

4AM. My sleep is getting kind of fucked.


----------



## Juli (Jul 17, 2009)

Woke up at 6 AM but then I fell asleep again until 7 AM. I usually have no problem getting up right away but I've been very tired lately..>_<


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 17, 2009)

About 8:45am/9:00am.


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Jul 17, 2009)

I woke up a gazillion times before 12pm but i only got out of bed at 12:30pm -_-


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 17, 2009)

I woke at about 8:00 AM


----------



## krome (Jul 17, 2009)

12:30 PM    .


----------



## ez (Jul 17, 2009)

8 AM, i think. Typically i wake up by 9 am, at the most, even if i fall asleep at 4 or 5 AM.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 17, 2009)

Today I managed to oversleep. I thought I was going to work at 3PM but it appears I was an hour early.


----------



## Roy (Jul 17, 2009)

I woke up at 3pm today. slept like at 9am though.


----------



## sworder (Jul 17, 2009)

from 3am till 10am, wouldve slept more if my phone didnt ring so often


----------



## Thunder God (Jul 17, 2009)

Around 12 AM


----------



## Mαri (Jul 17, 2009)

9am. Reasonable I guess


----------



## Barry. (Jul 18, 2009)

12:30 pm    .


----------



## Deviles (Jul 18, 2009)

At 3:40  PM  .


----------



## Roy (Jul 18, 2009)

Woke up at 1pm today.


----------



## Hope (Jul 18, 2009)

9.30am because my gran woke me up.


----------



## ethereal (Jul 18, 2009)

3             PM


----------



## Soldier (Jul 18, 2009)

7:30 AM.


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 18, 2009)

7:00am. I may be a morning person, but the first 5-10 minutes of waking up early with minimal sleep are no fun.


----------



## Cirus (Jul 18, 2009)

Today I woke up at 10 am and felt good.  Though my sleep as of late has not been that restfull.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 18, 2009)

7 AM.

Tried out a job today and it fucking sucked!


----------



## Migooki (Jul 18, 2009)

1PM. Gonna sleep a loooooong time tomorrow.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 19, 2009)

11 AM                       .


----------



## Migooki (Jul 19, 2009)

lol woke up at 7PM.


----------



## Tim (Jul 19, 2009)

12pm surprisingly. I went to sleep at 8am though.


----------



## Nicola (Jul 19, 2009)

I woke up at 11 AM today.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2009)

I woke up 6am.


----------



## Cirus (Jul 19, 2009)

Today I woke up at 10 am but just layed in bed for the next 2 hours and didn't get out untill noon.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jul 19, 2009)

Don't work on Sundays, so I slept in and didn't wake up to a vaccuum or yelling or anything.

10:45. Best. Sleep. For a very long time.


----------



## Soldier (Jul 19, 2009)

10:30 AM, after 2 hours of sleep.

Then I took a nap. A 4-hour nap.


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Jul 19, 2009)

I woke up at 7am -_-


----------



## Tuxoo (Jul 19, 2009)

Around 14:30. :>


----------



## Migooki (Jul 19, 2009)

Why on earth do you people wake up so early on Sundays? Is it because you're used to waking up early for work etc?


----------



## Kyou (Jul 19, 2009)

I woke up around 10.
So proud, usually I'm going to bed around 12 and getting up 11 or 1, so like 12-14 hours sleep. I'm so reliant on oversleeping now, getting up with 9 hours is killing me, Lol.


----------



## Mappi (Jul 23, 2009)

I woke up at 9.35am today.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 23, 2009)

12:30 PM.

Damned phone was ringing off the hook or I probably would still be asleep.


----------



## Luckyday (Jul 23, 2009)

10:00 am. I only woke up because my half cousin was visiting.


----------



## Cirus (Jul 23, 2009)

I woke up today at noon because I stayed up to late last night.  I really need to get my sleeping back on track.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 23, 2009)

05:30 am. Just like everyday (except sunday).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2009)

8 AM today.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 23, 2009)

7-8am. Wasn't quite sure


----------



## Migooki (Jul 23, 2009)

Went to bed around 2PM and woke up around 22.


----------



## Brian (Jul 23, 2009)

1:00pm


----------



## Migooki (Jul 25, 2009)

About.. 11PM. It's now 24 minutes later.


----------



## Cirus (Jul 25, 2009)

Today I woke up around 11 am.  Felt good, but I need to change my sleeping patern a little more so I can wake up earlier.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 25, 2009)

About 10 a.m. *yawn* still not enough sleep.


----------



## GsG (Jul 25, 2009)

I woke up at 8:00 am today.  I would have gotten up later, but I wanted to receive a bit of the morning sun before it got too hot.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 25, 2009)

the other day i woke up at 6pm...I think it was a record for me.


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 25, 2009)

Around 9:45am.


----------



## Cirus (Jul 25, 2009)

Today I woke up at 11 am. It was an ok sleep.  Not the greatest but still restful.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 25, 2009)

Man, you guys wake up early. I'm rather surprised.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 25, 2009)

17:30, more or less.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 25, 2009)

Noon. Had to get up to see Bruno at 1:50!


----------



## Buster (Jul 25, 2009)

11:45 AM.

-.-


----------



## Katamai (Jul 25, 2009)

Noon, apparently no one called or woke me up before that... so I just slept through the morning.  Happens so very rarely.


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2009)

Woke up about 12:35 PM..


----------



## Kyou (Jul 26, 2009)

11am today ....

I've stopped sleeping so late like 12...12:30, I seem to love oversleeping lately


----------



## Migooki (Jul 26, 2009)

heh, 8:30AM. Went to bed a little early after work yesterday.


----------



## sharpie (Jul 26, 2009)

11:40 something.  Late night last night...


----------



## Scapa (Jul 26, 2009)

Around 04:30PM - 05PM. I kinda overover -slept today. And yesterday. And day before that. But tomorrow is going to be non -oversleeping day, I promise!


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 26, 2009)

1 PM                          .


----------



## Cirus (Jul 26, 2009)

I got up at around 11 am.  Though it was a somewhat restfull sleep I have had better nights.


----------



## snoph (Jul 26, 2009)

10:34


----------



## Mandy (Jul 26, 2009)

11:00 AM.

Don't have work today, so I slept in.


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2009)

woke up at around 10 something this morning. still feeling kinda sleepy though


----------



## Brian (Jul 26, 2009)

2:30PM


----------



## MueTai (Jul 26, 2009)

7:10 am because yoga was at 8.  Damn I'm tired. :sleepy


----------



## Buster (Jul 26, 2009)

07:03 AM

-.-


----------



## Kyou (Jul 26, 2009)

Woot~ 10:40 

Edit: am :ho


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 26, 2009)

9:47 am, I believe


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 26, 2009)

12:15 P.M      .


----------



## Felt (Jul 27, 2009)

10.30am  The latest I've got up for a long time.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2009)

I didn't, I haven't been to sleep in over 30 hours.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Jul 27, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I didn't, I haven't been to sleep in over 30 hours.



Ouch, that's not good. Maybe you should turn in and get some sleep. At least to refresh yourself up. 

Me, I woke up at 3:59. My Cat wouldn't let me sleep any longer because he was hungry... /=


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 27, 2009)

pretty early

10 am


----------



## Mori` (Jul 27, 2009)

8am on the dot ^^


----------



## Hope (Jul 27, 2009)

10am     .


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jul 27, 2009)

ugh hate to say it but 6:30


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 27, 2009)

I woke up at 09:00 after going to bed at 23:00. I slept long and good.


----------



## Muse (Jul 27, 2009)

10 dammit...I would've preferred later


----------



## Scapa (Jul 27, 2009)

I went to bed 7 am and woke up 1 pm  Im still bit tired, I like to sleep longer


----------



## Worm Juice (Jul 27, 2009)

13:30


sleeping 3:30


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 27, 2009)

I woke up around 4 am.


----------



## sharpie (Jul 27, 2009)

1130AM.  Need to manage my sleep better...


----------



## Roy (Jul 27, 2009)

9AM..gay I wanted to get up later =/


----------



## Cirus (Jul 27, 2009)

Today I woke up around 11 am.  The nights sleep was good. Though it could have been better.


----------



## bancy (Jul 28, 2009)

About ten AM. 
God I hate waking up.


----------



## Felt (Jul 28, 2009)

6.30 am

Had to take my parents to the train station, then I came back and did my daily exercises :3


----------



## Bill G (Jul 28, 2009)

about 6:30 PM 

I sleep through the sun


----------



## Buster (Jul 28, 2009)

11:53 AM

Almost 12:00 -.-


----------



## Scapa (Jul 28, 2009)

2 PM  I overslept again..

TOMORROW I shall wake up earlier so that I can get some things done! :ho


----------



## Zil (Jul 28, 2009)

Today, I woke up around 5:30 AM.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 28, 2009)

Noon again.


----------



## Anjali (Jul 28, 2009)

6 AM, after only 3 hours of sleep.


----------



## SP (Jul 28, 2009)

My mum had to wake me up at 1pm, I was still fast asleep.


----------



## Broleta (Jul 28, 2009)

2PM

I worked nightshift last night so I didnt go to sleep until about 8AM


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 28, 2009)

4:00 pm.

Overslept.


----------



## Mandy (Jul 28, 2009)

6:00 AM =___=;;

Having an early shift sucks.


----------



## Scapa (Jul 29, 2009)

9 AM! :ho I did it, I actually woke up early. Hooray for me :ho

With this sleeping rhythm, this is a miracle


----------



## Cirus (Jul 29, 2009)

I woke up today at noon.  I didn't want to wake up that late, but for some reason I just couldn't wake up any earlier.


----------



## Worm Juice (Jul 29, 2009)

10:45


----------



## Zil (Jul 29, 2009)

Woke up early. 4:30 AM


----------



## Migooki (Jul 29, 2009)

7AM. Had work.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 29, 2009)

11:26 AM

Right now.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 29, 2009)

Marina Ismail said:


> 11:26 AM
> 
> Right now.



Wow, where do you live?


----------



## sharpie (Jul 29, 2009)

9:30ish this morning


----------



## Migooki (Jul 29, 2009)

I need a nap soon.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Jul 29, 2009)

2:43 am! Haven't been back to sleep yet... I need a nap too though  ^


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 29, 2009)

8:32 am in the morning.


----------



## firefist (Jul 29, 2009)

1:30 PM or so.


----------



## Yoona (Jul 29, 2009)

8:30 AM that's the earliest I've been up for a while.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 29, 2009)

6 AM.

Good.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 29, 2009)

I woke up at 9am and that's because my friend texted messaged me and the text message alarm woke me up.


----------



## Cirus (Jul 29, 2009)

Today I woke up at 11 am.  Was a good sleep but hopefully tonight I will be able to go to bed earlier to so I can get up earlier.


----------



## snoph (Jul 29, 2009)

7 AM :sleepy


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 29, 2009)

7:55am.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 30, 2009)

1 PM.

My asshole friends were being loud as hell >.<


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

7:40

but now i can sleep in till 11pek


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

I stayed up until 12 noon yesterday and then slept till 5.


----------



## Zil (Jul 30, 2009)

Woke up at 6am.


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

first i woke up at 6 am and then went back to sleep and got back up at 9


----------



## Mandy (Jul 30, 2009)

6:30 AM for work. :/


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 30, 2009)

11:30 AM

For some reason my girlfriend stopped here for 10 minutes to come in my room, wake up and shine the sun in my eyes. I don't get it...


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 30, 2009)

3:52PM

I overslept again.


----------



## Cirus (Jul 30, 2009)

Today I woke up at 10 am.  Was good cause I had things I needed to do.  So other then that I feel I should get a good nights sleep tonight.


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 30, 2009)

8:30am.


----------



## Brian (Jul 30, 2009)

12PM


----------



## sharpie (Jul 31, 2009)

8AM..  Had to go to work early but made some had to take care of some things first...  On the plus side I got to see sunshine when I got out of work. :ho


----------



## Zil (Jul 31, 2009)

About 6am.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Jul 31, 2009)

7:15 on the dot! Now I need to take a nap! lol


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 31, 2009)

I woke up at 4:20 am.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 31, 2009)

First time: 9AM.
Second time: 1PM.
Third time: 3PM.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2009)

I was woken up today at 7:45 by someone calling me. The horrible part they hung up before I answered the phone and I have no idea who it was. 

I couldn't get back to sleep.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 31, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was woken up today at 7:45 by someone calling me. The horrible part they hung up before I answered the phone and I have no idea who it was.
> 
> I couldn't get back to sleep.



Someone called me as well. I barely managed to lift up my phone and answer ._.


----------



## sharpie (Jul 31, 2009)

Back to the 11AM routine again.


----------



## firefist (Jul 31, 2009)

somewhere between 11am and 11.30am.


----------



## Felt (Jul 31, 2009)

8am

I had to take my gran to Church because my mom is not around...


----------



## Cirus (Jul 31, 2009)

Today I woke up at 10am.  Finally got a good nights sleep.  Felt great and I feel like I can take on the world.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Someone called me as well. I barely managed to lift up my phone and answer ._.


 Who was it? Maybe they called me on accident first.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 31, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Who was it? Maybe they called me on accident first.



That's weird because I was put on hold =o


----------



## Mandy (Jul 31, 2009)

11:00 AM. Had no work today, so it was nice.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 31, 2009)

3:06 PM.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 2, 2009)

Around 10:30 am. 

Im actually amazed I woke up that early with the fact that I didnt get to bed at 3:30 am.


----------



## Iria (Aug 2, 2009)

Like 7-7:30 ish

not that I got very much done anyway :/


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Aug 2, 2009)

i woke up near 10am. it felt like it was 12pm though.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 2, 2009)

8:32 am and then I went back to sleep and woke up at 1:30 pm.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 2, 2009)

At like 4 o' clock in the afternoon.

It's not even a record.


----------



## sharpie (Aug 2, 2009)

Noon.  I slept well last night. :ho


----------



## Brian (Aug 2, 2009)

10:40am had to do some stuff today


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 2, 2009)

9:30-ish. Rather late for me.


----------



## Cirus (Aug 2, 2009)

Today I didn't get out of bed untill the crack of noon.  Felt good to sleep in.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 2, 2009)

7:49 pm *sigh*


----------



## horsdhaleine (Aug 2, 2009)

5:30 am


----------



## ScaryRei (Aug 2, 2009)

Cirus said:


> Today I didn't get out of bed untill the crack of noon.  Felt good to sleep in.



I'm so jealous.  I wish I could have done that.  Instead, I was rudely awaken at 6:45 am by a hungry husband demanding that I cook him breakfast NOW.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 2, 2009)

9 AM. WTF?!


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Aug 3, 2009)

10 bloody a.m


----------



## Buster (Aug 3, 2009)

12:15 PM

yay


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 3, 2009)

2:44 am

I have primary insomnia.


----------



## Zil (Aug 3, 2009)

Woke up at around 5:10am.


----------



## Happy Cow (Aug 3, 2009)

6:25 am.

I don't mind work, but I have issues getting up in the morning.


----------



## sharpie (Aug 3, 2009)

11AM Another late poker run.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Aug 3, 2009)

I woke up at 09:00. I went to bed at 23:00 so it was a good sleep.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 3, 2009)

8 AM.. work etc.


----------



## Brian (Aug 3, 2009)

9am had to go to the bank


----------



## Cirus (Aug 3, 2009)

Today I woke up at 10 am.  Was good, but still I need more sleep.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 3, 2009)

Woke up at 10:23 am


----------



## firefist (Aug 4, 2009)

exactly 11 am


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Aug 4, 2009)

i slept at 6 a.m and woke up at 10 bloody a.m again just to drive my sister to uni -_-


----------



## Zil (Aug 4, 2009)

Today, around 5:20am .


----------



## Alice (Aug 4, 2009)

10 am  I love this moment of luxury


----------



## Yoona (Aug 4, 2009)

9:12 AM , I got up.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 4, 2009)

10:30 am.

Once again, surprised cause I didnt get to bed till like 4 - 5 am.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 4, 2009)

3 PM.

I have not been sleeping right for a week now...


----------



## Brian (Aug 4, 2009)

11:30am                             .


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 4, 2009)

Around 7:15 am


----------



## Cirus (Aug 4, 2009)

Today I woke up at 11 am.  Felt good.


----------



## Horan (Aug 4, 2009)

*I woke up around 1 pm*. I never wake anytime before 8 am, except for school days. It still feels like I just woke up one minute ago though.


----------



## Allen Walker (Aug 4, 2009)

5:00 pm. Late night.


----------



## sharpie (Aug 4, 2009)

11AM again.


----------



## krome (Aug 4, 2009)

10:15 AM


----------



## Tyger (Aug 5, 2009)

i woke up around 6:25 AM, which is rather late since i usually wake up at 5 AM


----------



## Buster (Aug 5, 2009)

11:00 AM

WTF?


----------



## firefist (Aug 5, 2009)

1:30 pm, still a bit tired.


----------



## Zil (Aug 5, 2009)

Woke up at 7:05am.


----------



## Horan (Aug 5, 2009)

*7:15 am* 
My freakin sister woke me up. I shoulda yelled at her for waking me up so early.


----------



## Eki (Aug 5, 2009)

at 9:30 am........... my friends are annoying -_-


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 5, 2009)

woke up at 7:12 am


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 5, 2009)

2:30 PM                    .


----------



## Alex. (Aug 5, 2009)

Midday. 

I usually get up at 10 am though.


----------



## Cirus (Aug 5, 2009)

I am sad to say but I didn't wake up that early today. 11 am is when I got up, and I wanted to get up at 10 but my body wouldn't let me move.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 5, 2009)

Hmm... 8:10am or so, I believe. I didn't actually get a good look at the clock this morning before I was out of the house for a few hours.


----------



## sharpie (Aug 5, 2009)

Around 10AM, hit the snooze button twice tho.


----------



## Brian (Aug 5, 2009)

10am        .


----------



## Mori (Aug 6, 2009)

1pm. Latest I've woken up in a while, but I need to stop myself from getting back into this habit of sleeping and waking up late.


----------



## Buster (Aug 6, 2009)

11 AM..

Why why why


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 6, 2009)

6 AM.

I am on a really weird sleeping schedule lately...


----------



## Gnome (Aug 6, 2009)

technically yesterday, but i woke up at 2pm ish


----------



## Zil (Aug 6, 2009)

Woke up at 6:30am today.


----------



## firefist (Aug 6, 2009)

11 am

yeah...


----------



## stardust (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm kind of sicky right now, so my habit for the past week has been sleeping most of the day, and staying up all night and morning. For example, last night I woke up around 2:30 am, and it's coming close to 1:30 pm now.

Bad, bad habit.


----------



## Kyou (Aug 6, 2009)

11am ish.. maybe bit later. Went to bed at 11 pm , <3 sleep.


----------



## Vix (Aug 6, 2009)

6:30 AM everyday.
3:00 AM on saturdays


----------



## Lo$tris (Aug 6, 2009)

8 am  I don't usually wake up this early but needed to sort out my papers for uni.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't remember. It's like I have no memory of this morning. What the heeeell


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 6, 2009)

8:15 AM this morning.


----------



## sharpie (Aug 6, 2009)

10:30 AM today.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 6, 2009)

9:30am. Pretty late for me. ><


----------



## Celebrianna (Aug 6, 2009)

Woke at 6:30am.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 6, 2009)

9:30am, thats after i went to bed at 5 am


----------



## Cirus (Aug 6, 2009)

Today I woke up at 10:30 am.  Felt good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2009)

12:40 am
1:30 am
2:45 am
5:21 am
7:10 am
and finally at 8:15 am


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 6, 2009)

8: 27 am today.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 6, 2009)

I woke up a 2nd time today lol 5 PM this time.


----------



## Eki (Aug 6, 2009)

woke up around 10... at least i think i did...


----------



## Damaris (Aug 7, 2009)

3 pm.

I'm going to be so fucked once I go away to school next week. I need to start getting up at a decent hour.


----------



## Mandy (Aug 7, 2009)

6:00 AM for work, as usual. :/


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Aug 7, 2009)

6:30 am 

can't sleep :grumpy


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a feeling I'll be waking up twice again today. The first time was 4:30 AM.


----------



## Zil (Aug 7, 2009)

6:10am this time.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 7, 2009)

9:30am, again. I really should stop staying up so late, maybe then I wouldn't sleep in.


----------



## Cirus (Aug 7, 2009)

Today I woke up at 11 am.  I got to bed late last night.


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 7, 2009)

5:00 AM as usual, need to exercise.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 7, 2009)

Woke up for the 2nd time at 5 PM.


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Aug 7, 2009)

I woke up at 10:30am and then at 1:30pm -_-


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 7, 2009)

4:00 AM. Had the early shift today. >>''


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 7, 2009)

Where do you work?


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 7, 2009)

9:17 am today


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Aug 8, 2009)

09:30, I slept long and good.


----------



## stardust (Aug 8, 2009)

Around 9:00 am. 

Finally have my sleeping pattern back.


----------



## Zil (Aug 8, 2009)

Around 6am today.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Aug 8, 2009)

i think about 9:00 9:30esh


----------



## Brian (Aug 8, 2009)

7:30am  had to do some stuff


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Aug 8, 2009)

10oish am


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 8, 2009)

I haven't gone to sleep yet. I want to so bad but at the same time I wanna stay up until 9 or 10 so I can get back on a normal sleeping schedule.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 8, 2009)

9:13am or so.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 8, 2009)

5pm.

I haven't had a lot of sleep the past few days.


----------



## CelUchiha (Aug 8, 2009)

11:40 am


----------



## sharpie (Aug 8, 2009)

10:30 am.  Plans fell through though.. -_-


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 8, 2009)

Around 7:40am, I had a doctors appointment today so I had to get up early.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 8, 2009)

Woke up at 11AM for work.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 8, 2009)

7:51am today


----------



## Cirus (Aug 8, 2009)

Today I woke up at 11 am.  It was a good nights sleep.


----------



## Jimmy Jazz (Aug 8, 2009)

The end of the education year hasn't done me any favours, recently I've taken to waking up at 4 or 5 P.M. The lack of activity is certainly a factor in this case, as is the crappy world-famous student diet.


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 8, 2009)

11a.m after staying up till 3a.m XD (yesterday that is, now it's 1:02 a.m sunday)


----------



## krome (Aug 8, 2009)

12:30 PM


----------



## Mellie (Aug 8, 2009)

5am and I didnt even have to go to work today


----------



## Mandy (Aug 8, 2009)

11:30 AM.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 8, 2009)

Once at 2:30 PM and again at 8:30 PM.


----------



## stardust (Aug 9, 2009)

About 7 am-ish.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 9, 2009)

9:01:34.08


----------



## Zil (Aug 9, 2009)

Woke up at 6:15 am.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 9, 2009)

I just woke up, its 6.13


----------



## blue berry (Aug 9, 2009)

Usually I get up at 3, but this time I was up at 6 

and thats AM.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 9, 2009)

About 9:10am, though I didn't actually rise until 9:45am.


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Aug 9, 2009)

10:20ish am


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 9, 2009)

Still haven't been to bed  it's almost 11 AM here.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Aug 9, 2009)

11am, because I went to bed at 3am, I am a night owl.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 9, 2009)

5:52am.


----------



## Cirus (Aug 9, 2009)

I woke up today at 11:30 am.  I need to start going to bed sooner.


----------



## Mandy (Aug 9, 2009)

10:50 AM. 

I love the weekend. pek


----------



## Salazar (Aug 9, 2009)

I think 11am, I like to sleep in on the weekends.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 9, 2009)

7:30 PM

Thunder woke me up.


----------



## Nash (Aug 9, 2009)

woke up at like 10am but didn't leave the bed until 11


----------



## Finley123 (Aug 9, 2009)

Woke up at...

5pm


----------



## Vanity (Aug 9, 2009)

I got up around 11:30 this morning.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 9, 2009)

Went back to sleep and woke up again at 10:30 PM.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 10, 2009)

Around 7PM.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 10, 2009)

6:25 am


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 10, 2009)

10:30 am ^^


----------



## Zil (Aug 10, 2009)

Woke up early, around 4:15am.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Aug 10, 2009)

I woke up around 09:30 today.


----------



## Mai♥ (Aug 10, 2009)

Woke up at exactly 10:59.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 10, 2009)

9:20am. This is becoming a habit I need to break soon.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 10, 2009)

7:30 AM                    .


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2009)

9:12 AM.


----------



## tictactoc (Aug 10, 2009)

9:33 AM . :/


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 10, 2009)

6:32am today


----------



## sharpie (Aug 10, 2009)

10AM today


----------



## Cirus (Aug 10, 2009)

Today I woke up at 10:30 am.   The nights sleep was ok, but I still feel tired when I woke up.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 10, 2009)

Just took a nap. Got up at 3:30. I didn't mean to take a nap... accidentally cried myself to sleep.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 10, 2009)

Panic said:


> Just took a nap. Got up at 3:30. I didn't mean to take a nap... accidentally cried myself to sleep.



rough day? sorry if it was... )=

I want to take a nap but a bit tied up. I woke up at around 4 something this morning though.


----------



## Shanoa (Aug 10, 2009)

today it was 8:27am
earlier than my normal time which is like 5pm


----------



## Kyou (Aug 10, 2009)

8:45 am .. job crap


----------



## Migooki (Aug 10, 2009)

Tomorrow I gotta wake up earlier and do housework.


----------



## Mandy (Aug 10, 2009)

6:00 AM for work. :\


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 11, 2009)

Woke up from another nap at 10 PM. I dunno why I am sleeping so much recently. I guess it's just an escape from reality.


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 11, 2009)

6. am like every other weekday.


----------



## ScaryRei (Aug 11, 2009)

6:00 am.  I think I need to get up earlier though - I barely made it to work on time today.


----------



## Lapidouce (Aug 11, 2009)

6:45 AM : it's a working day. Hopefully my parents are on holliday : when they're here, I have to get up earlier to go at work with them.


----------



## VoDe (Aug 11, 2009)

9.00AM, and its not 00.45 PM.


----------



## Buster (Aug 11, 2009)

12:06 PM

Finally.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 11, 2009)

9:02 am. Usually wake up this time.


----------



## firefist (Aug 11, 2009)

9am -> fall back asleep -> wake up again at 12am.


----------



## Zil (Aug 11, 2009)

Got up at 5:30am.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 11, 2009)

6:53am today


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 11, 2009)

7:30 AM               .


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 11, 2009)

8:30am, didn't get up until about 9:20am. That's what happens when you start staying up an hour later than usual.


----------



## sharpie (Aug 11, 2009)

11AM Today


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2009)

6:40 AM I am doing better at going to bed on time.


----------



## Auraya (Aug 11, 2009)

I woke up at 7.45 but didn't get up until 8
I had to get up earlier than usual to do some housework


----------



## Cirus (Aug 11, 2009)

I woke up today at 11 am.  I am dreading getting up tomorrow in the morning.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 11, 2009)

I woke up at 8:15 to be exact.


----------



## ctizz36 (Aug 11, 2009)

8:35 it is usually much earlier for me


----------



## Brian (Aug 12, 2009)

9am I had to get an oil change and fix the fan in my car's engine, plus i had to go to Uni


----------



## Zaru (Aug 12, 2009)

7. AM.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 12, 2009)

6:50am today


----------



## Zil (Aug 12, 2009)

6:00am today


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 12, 2009)

7am im to waking up early


----------



## Migooki (Aug 12, 2009)

Around an hour ago. (3PM). Time to go to work.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 12, 2009)

I woke up at 8:05


----------



## Empress (Aug 12, 2009)

12 pm, summer ruined my whole sleeping pattern it will take sometime to get it back to the way it was


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 12, 2009)

8:30am, but I didn't get out of bed until about 9:10am.


----------



## December (Aug 12, 2009)

Woke up at 8:37am. I usually sleep til 12PM during summer. Neighbors have been doing some loud construction work on their house lately.


----------



## Eki (Aug 12, 2009)

woke up at 10:30


----------



## sharpie (Aug 12, 2009)

11AM today


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 13, 2009)

5 AM yesterday.

3 AM today.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 13, 2009)

~10AM. About two hours ago.


----------



## Buster (Aug 13, 2009)

11:55 AM


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Aug 13, 2009)

I woke up at 09:00.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 13, 2009)

You guise wake up so early.


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Aug 13, 2009)

8:52, to be exact. Although, I went back to bed later. So, technically, I only got up at, like, 11-ish.


----------



## Zil (Aug 13, 2009)

Woke up at 5:20am.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Aug 13, 2009)

9:00 AM, walked around until 9:15, and then came back and slept until 9:30.

I'm inefficient, what can I say?


----------



## Vix (Aug 13, 2009)

6:45 am.  Don't ask me why.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 13, 2009)

11:10am today.


----------



## Honzou (Aug 13, 2009)

9:00 a.m. my kitten was on my face.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 13, 2009)

10:45am. Not sure why my alarm didn't go off.


----------



## sharpie (Aug 13, 2009)

11AM.  I'm tired as butt for being up too late..


----------



## ScaryRei (Aug 13, 2009)

5:50am.  Then, instead of getting ready for work, I got caught up on the compy.


----------



## Emily (Aug 13, 2009)

Around 11:30AM today. Gotta try and wake up earlier 'cause school starts next week again.


----------



## Mar Azul (Aug 13, 2009)

At 6:10 AM to avoid traffic.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 13, 2009)

I think at 11.


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Aug 13, 2009)

around 10 am


----------



## Mandy (Aug 14, 2009)

6:20 AM. Nearly went to work late today too.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 14, 2009)

2 AM                      .


----------



## Zil (Aug 14, 2009)

Around 5:30AM.


----------



## sharpie (Aug 14, 2009)

7AM.  I couldn't sleep for ish on that friggin recliner...


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 14, 2009)

4:36am.


----------



## Mandy (Aug 14, 2009)

I barely slept at ALL last night, but... got up at 8:00 AM. :/


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 14, 2009)

I  woke up at 9:15 this time.


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Aug 14, 2009)

i woke up at 7:40am and didn't get up til 8am.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 14, 2009)

9:40am. Guess I'll have to start using my iPod for an alarm instead of radio to get up at the usual 8:30am now.


----------



## December (Aug 14, 2009)

11:42AM. Good sleep is good sleep.


----------



## stardust (Aug 14, 2009)

About eleven am. Was woken up by a noisy chain mail text.


----------



## Dave (Aug 14, 2009)

like 10am

sleep schedule is back on track

i hope


----------



## Sasori (Aug 14, 2009)

6:40pm

No luck for me lol


----------



## Cronos (Aug 14, 2009)

2                                            pm


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 14, 2009)

I woke up around 7 am.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 14, 2009)

Around 3 PM.


----------



## Charizard (Aug 15, 2009)

1:30pm**


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 15, 2009)

2 pm           .


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Aug 15, 2009)

1 pm, too bad college starts soon *sigh*.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 15, 2009)

2:03 AM                        .


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2009)

What the hell is with all of these afternoon hours?  Does nobody in here have a job?


----------



## Zil (Aug 15, 2009)

Around 5:10am


----------



## Buster (Aug 15, 2009)

12:30 PM


----------



## Hope (Aug 15, 2009)

10.30am

too bad school starts soon


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 15, 2009)

8:00am today.


----------



## Toroxus (Aug 15, 2009)

7:20AM **


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 15, 2009)

Woke up at 8:00am, got up at 8:40am. Although I had difficulty sleeping last night, I glad to have gotten up at my normal time.


----------



## Renreg (Aug 15, 2009)

10.30 thanks to a coughing fit >.<


----------



## Yoona (Aug 15, 2009)

Got up 8:35 Am today.


----------



## Mandy (Aug 15, 2009)

11:00 AM. Glad it's a weekend now, and not a work-day.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 15, 2009)

12 pm **


----------



## Eki (Aug 15, 2009)

11pm with 5 hours of sleep


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 15, 2009)

Woke up at 7:25 Today


----------



## Renreg (Aug 16, 2009)

10.40 (about ten minutes ago)
Thanks to my first ever nosebleed >.<


----------



## sharpie (Aug 16, 2009)

6am...  Just ate breakfast now I'm tired as butt again lol.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 16, 2009)

6 AM.

Not sure what the hell is up with this sleep schedule I've had recently but it's strange.


----------



## stardust (Aug 16, 2009)

Woke up about 11, again. However, I woke up naturally this morning, instead of being woken up by a text.


----------



## Zil (Aug 16, 2009)

Woke up at 6am.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 16, 2009)

About 8:30am.


----------



## Calm (Aug 16, 2009)

6:30 am. Damn garbage strike has me waking early to throw away built up recycle!


----------



## Yoona (Aug 16, 2009)

Woke up 7:30 am.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 16, 2009)

1:40pm today.


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 16, 2009)

I woke up around 10 a.m. today, which isn't a big surprise since I usually wake up at that time.


----------



## Charizard (Aug 16, 2009)

12:50PM**


----------



## squilliam (Aug 16, 2009)

9:00 am, thank goodness I don't have work today cuse I went to bed at like one in the morning


----------



## Migooki (Aug 16, 2009)

Probably somewhere around 7PM.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 17, 2009)

5:30 AM

I wanted to sleep in but it's alright. I have a drug test some time after 9.


----------



## -Deidara- (Aug 17, 2009)

ive been up for 2 days seriously


----------



## Cronos (Aug 17, 2009)

1 am.. pretty ussual time for summer vacation


----------



## Zil (Aug 17, 2009)

3:45am...didn't sleep good.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 17, 2009)

woke up at 8:50


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 17, 2009)

Woke up at 8:30am, didn't get up until 9:10am.


----------



## Mαri (Aug 17, 2009)

Woke up at 9am  .


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 17, 2009)

11:24am today.


----------



## testxxxx (Aug 17, 2009)

9:48am, around there.


----------



## Charizard (Aug 17, 2009)

12:30     PM


----------



## Cirus (Aug 17, 2009)

I got up today at around 7:30 am.  Felt good to get up and not feel like I was wasting my day.


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Aug 17, 2009)

i woke up at 12:25 PM today. it felt so good sleeping in


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 18, 2009)

6 AM                            .


----------



## Cronos (Aug 18, 2009)

3 PM


----------



## Zil (Aug 18, 2009)

Around 5:45am.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 18, 2009)

8:30am. Finally my alarm decided to work.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 18, 2009)

10:15am today.


----------



## stardust (Aug 18, 2009)

About 11:30 amish. Again.


----------



## sharpie (Aug 18, 2009)

11AM again


----------



## WT (Aug 18, 2009)

12 pm ....... its getting into a very bad habit for someone who used to wake up at 6.


----------



## Shanoa (Aug 18, 2009)

today i woke up at 6:15am
a new personal record


----------



## Butcher (Aug 18, 2009)

9:30.damn,School's going to be a pain once I start back.


----------



## December (Aug 18, 2009)

11:56 AM. Two more weeks of waking up around this time until fall semester starts.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Aug 18, 2009)

9 am,I always take my medicine at that time.

Then I fall asleep,I woke up at like 1pm.


----------



## Beυrre (Aug 18, 2009)

5:30 AM.

Ugh, practice.


----------



## Cirus (Aug 18, 2009)

Today I woke up at 10 am.  Felt good, but I need to start getting up an hour earlier then that.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 19, 2009)

6 AM.

This is becoming a habit and I do not like it.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 19, 2009)

I didn't go to bed.


----------



## stardust (Aug 19, 2009)

Was woken up at nine.

Urgh.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 19, 2009)

10:31am today.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 19, 2009)

8:30 ish


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 19, 2009)

Sometime around 8:00-8:30am.


----------



## Koi (Aug 19, 2009)

I was up on and off starting at around 10ish, but my alarm went off at 11:30 so that's when I started my day.


----------



## Cirus (Aug 19, 2009)

Today I woke up at 10 am.  Felt good.


----------



## Hope (Aug 19, 2009)

10.30am, only because my grandma woke me up by ringing me.


----------



## choco bao bao (Aug 20, 2009)

five    AM


----------



## Mider T (Aug 20, 2009)

Got up a bit late today, around 11:15 a.m., though I didn't sweat it.  Nothing to do.


----------



## Empress (Aug 20, 2009)

10:40 am =___=


----------



## Zil (Aug 20, 2009)

Around 5:30am.


----------



## Scapa (Aug 20, 2009)

I woke up around 6 AM. My rhythm is off balance.. I've woke up 6 AM for the past 4 days, and I've went to bed around 1-3 AM. SO I have gained a bit of debt


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 20, 2009)

Woke up at 7:55am, but dozed until 9:00am before I got up.


----------



## Kiss (Aug 20, 2009)

10:00 am. I love to sleep. 
But when classes start again, I won't be able to sleep much.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 20, 2009)

6:30 AM for school.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 20, 2009)

6:15 AM                                .


----------



## Cirus (Aug 20, 2009)

I woke up at 10 am today.  Felt good.


----------



## December (Aug 20, 2009)

12:25 PM. Awesome.


----------



## Nicola (Aug 20, 2009)

I woke up around 12 PM... I think.


----------



## stardust (Aug 20, 2009)

10 am. Had to get up early for an interview.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 20, 2009)

12pm i kinda slept in till 2pm the day before so didnt want it to happan again :ho


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 20, 2009)

8:04am today.


----------



## Hope (Aug 20, 2009)

11.40am

lol so lazy


----------



## Mellie (Aug 20, 2009)

5am I believe


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Aug 20, 2009)

i thought around noon, but my clock is really fast so around 11 pm, though my alarm was set for 9am


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 21, 2009)

7 AM                       .


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 21, 2009)

8:10am today.


----------



## sharpie (Aug 21, 2009)

9AM, slightly earlier than usual


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 21, 2009)

12:30pm  30min more then the day before


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 21, 2009)

10:00am. Forgot to set my alarm last night. :S


----------



## Cirus (Aug 21, 2009)

Today I woke up at 10 am.  Felt good for the sleep.


----------



## stardust (Aug 21, 2009)

About 12 pm. I was kind of tired.


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Aug 21, 2009)

around 10:30 am


----------



## Aeon (Aug 21, 2009)

About 8am to take the dog outside.


----------



## Mandy (Aug 21, 2009)

6:00 AM for work, as always. D:


----------



## Taisaku (Aug 21, 2009)

I woke up about 1-2 pm only because i was up until 4 or 5 am


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 21, 2009)

I woke about 10 am or something. Its really awesome to be able to wake up  at that time and i can only do it because i'm on colledge vacation. Anyway i went to bed at 4am! 

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Koolaidbtnh (Aug 21, 2009)

5:00am...everyday for the last 9 years


----------



## Koi (Aug 21, 2009)

8-something this morning.  My stomach was killing me but I had to get up anyway.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 21, 2009)

I woke up around 8 am.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 22, 2009)

7-8 AM I think.


----------



## Roy (Aug 22, 2009)

12:30ish..


----------



## Zil (Aug 22, 2009)

Woke up at 5am.


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 22, 2009)

7:30 am to pick up the phone


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 22, 2009)

Today i was pretty tired and despite having wakened up at 0:10 pm i just got out of bed some minutes ago! LOL

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Mojo (Aug 22, 2009)

around 5 this morning


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 22, 2009)

9 AM.

The latest I have slept in a week.


----------



## sharpie (Aug 22, 2009)

1140ish... I was knocked the eff out last night


----------



## AlphabetSoup (Aug 22, 2009)

Woke up at 7. I wanted to sleep in longer but I had a lot to do today


----------



## ScaryRei (Aug 22, 2009)

AlphabetSoup said:


> Woke up at 7. I wanted to sleep in longer but I had a lot to do today



Me, too.  I wished I could have slept in.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Aug 22, 2009)

I woke up at 09:00, as usual.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 22, 2009)

10:13am today.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 23, 2009)

Once again i felt really tired and willing to be a bit more in the bed so i just got up at 00:10 pm. 
Vacations are vacations no matter what 

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Cronos (Aug 23, 2009)

2pm


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 23, 2009)

8:40 AM                     .


----------



## stardust (Aug 23, 2009)

About 2 pm. I feel kind of sick, so that explains it. I'll probably go back to bed again later.


----------



## Zil (Aug 23, 2009)

Around 6am today.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 23, 2009)

12:07pm today.


----------



## sharpie (Aug 23, 2009)

1240ish, I didn't get home till' 5AM


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 23, 2009)

Actually, I really don't know. I was visiting relatives and didn't look at the clock for a long time. 

Probably 8:00-9:00am.


----------



## Taisaku (Aug 23, 2009)

about 11 i think


----------



## Cirus (Aug 23, 2009)

I woke up today around 11 am.  I need to get up sooner then that though.


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2009)

mmm around 8-ish. had a lnog night of drinking again so i didnt wake up feeling so good


----------



## Migooki (Aug 23, 2009)

~10 PM I think. It has been a long and sad night.


----------



## Yomi (Aug 23, 2009)

Lately I've been waking up around 8-9 A.M


----------



## Mandy (Aug 23, 2009)

Surprisingly, 9:30 AM.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 23, 2009)

11:06 
a bit earlier then normal, but still later.


----------



## Vix (Aug 24, 2009)

6:45 am


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 24, 2009)

7:40 AM                              .


----------



## sharpie (Aug 24, 2009)

11AM...  It's gonna be a long day today... -_-


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 24, 2009)

12:09pm today.


----------



## Taisaku (Aug 24, 2009)

about 3 i think


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Aug 24, 2009)

I set the alarm at 6.30. It woke me up so I could go to school.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 24, 2009)

Today i got up a bit more earlier... 11am 
Its better to enjoy it when i still can afford to do it.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Cirus (Aug 24, 2009)

I woke up around 10 am today.  Felt good.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 24, 2009)

7:00am this morning.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 24, 2009)

20 minutes ago.. it's almost midnight here.


----------



## Kei (Aug 24, 2009)

5:00 am...I couldn;t fall back to sleep after that


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Aug 24, 2009)

Only went to sleep at around 3 AM but I managed to get up at 8 AM.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 25, 2009)

1:30                 PM


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 25, 2009)

One more day of the ending vacations and one more day wakening up at the good times of 11am! 

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Zil (Aug 25, 2009)

Woke up at 5:45am.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 25, 2009)

8:45 AM                     .


----------



## sharpie (Aug 25, 2009)

10:30 AM .


----------



## Renreg (Aug 25, 2009)

9am coz my first lesson was at 10.50 today.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 25, 2009)

At 6:30 AM. :3


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 25, 2009)

11:58am today


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 25, 2009)

7:00am, for now and for a while.


----------



## Cirus (Aug 25, 2009)

I woke up today at 9:30am.  Felt good to get up and going at that time.  Hopefully I will be able to keep it up.


----------



## Zil (Aug 26, 2009)

Woke up at 6am.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 26, 2009)

1pm


----------



## Lisa Yadomaru (Aug 26, 2009)

I did not fall asleep, so technically I did not wake up "today" yet.

I will wake up at 5:30 pm Eastern time today, after my nap.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi everyone!
Well last night i went to bed pretty late and very tired so today i just woke up at 00:30 pm. 
But i'm sure i'm gonna fall asleep again on the afternoon cause i'm still tired LOL Its the good but short life of vacations. 

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 26, 2009)

9 AM                        .


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 26, 2009)

11:03am today.


----------



## Taisaku (Aug 26, 2009)

11:30 today i think


----------



## Renreg (Aug 26, 2009)

8am which left me 20mins to get ready >.<


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 26, 2009)

8:00 A.M. Had class at 9:00 A.M. this morning.


----------



## sharpie (Aug 26, 2009)

I got up around 1030 this morn.


----------



## The Imp (Aug 26, 2009)

Noon                              .


----------



## Cirus (Aug 26, 2009)

Today I woke up at 10 am.  Felt good, and I hope to get up earlier.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2009)

I got up at 2, I don't got school till mid september.


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2009)

woke up at 6:10 am. early bird this year


----------



## Cala (Aug 27, 2009)

Eh, 12:30-1:00 or something.


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 27, 2009)

I did not fall asleep, so technically I did not wake up "today" yet, attack of insomnia.
I'm going to try to sleep...since it's 9am over here.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 27, 2009)

Almost part of a vacation routine: 11am. 
Soon to end 

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Zil (Aug 27, 2009)

Woke up at 5:20am today.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 27, 2009)

10:33am today.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 27, 2009)

~8 AM. I overslept.


----------



## ScaryRei (Aug 27, 2009)

Sophie said:


> ~8 AM. I overslept.



Likewise, I overslept, too.  I got up at 6:25am; I wanted to get up by 6:00am.


----------



## sharpie (Aug 27, 2009)

10AM...  Someone's working on a house down the street and woke me up...


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 27, 2009)

11:30 AM                     .


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Aug 27, 2009)

I woke up 6.30 because I had school.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 27, 2009)

7:00am. Class.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 27, 2009)

11:32 am. 

-.- I had been waking up on and off before then but I just didnt want to get up. Not even at that time.


----------



## krome (Aug 27, 2009)

6:20 AM


----------



## Mai♥ (Aug 27, 2009)

7:30.
Would have woken up around 10ish, but needed to collect results from school.


----------



## Cirus (Aug 27, 2009)

Today I got up at 10 am.  Felt good but it is hard to get out of bed when I wake up.


----------



## Celebrianna (Aug 28, 2009)

I woke up 5:55am.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 28, 2009)

Today was for the fun...just waked up at 00:30 pm! LOL

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Sup Brah (Aug 28, 2009)

9:50... really early b/c i got a call..
i was hoping to stay asleep till like 11 or 11:30


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 28, 2009)

9 AM.

Apparently it was some woman that needed to talk to my mom about something important. I'm gonna have my mom call her back when she gets home and damn it, it had better be important or I am gonna rage!


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 28, 2009)

12:01pm today.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 28, 2009)

7:00am.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 28, 2009)

7 AM  cus of school


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2009)

9:30 AM, which is pretty horrible considering I went to bed at 5.


----------



## Celebrianna (Aug 28, 2009)

I woke up 6:04am.


----------



## Cirus (Aug 28, 2009)

Today I woke up at 10 am.  Felt good for the nights sleep, but still I don't feel fully rested.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Aug 28, 2009)

I woke up at 9:00 AM, went back to bed at 9:30 after taking a shower, and then woke up again at 10:00 AM and had breakfast.


----------



## krome (Aug 29, 2009)

6:25 AM


----------



## Zil (Aug 29, 2009)

5:30am today.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 29, 2009)

9:30am. Catching up on sleep is nice.


----------



## Sup Brah (Aug 29, 2009)

10:30 am


----------



## Nicola (Aug 29, 2009)

9:30 AM.

My sleeping schedule is so screwed up now since I started school and all...


----------



## Mellie (Aug 29, 2009)

3am


----------



## stardust (Aug 29, 2009)

About 1pm.


----------



## sharpie (Aug 29, 2009)

Around 1245 this afternoon -_-


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 29, 2009)

1:01pm today.


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

at 11:30


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 29, 2009)

At 10am i think! Still it was kinda late since i wanted to do things and all that.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Celebrianna (Aug 29, 2009)

I woke up a little after 8am.


----------



## Cirus (Aug 29, 2009)

I woke up around 9:30 am today.  Felt good, but still a little tired.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Aug 29, 2009)

i would say about 10:30esh


----------



## Xion (Aug 30, 2009)

About 11:30 AM. I usually get decent sleeps and that was a fair bit earlier than I usually wake up on weekends.


----------



## Zil (Aug 30, 2009)

Woke up at 7:00am.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 30, 2009)

11 am and straight to make lunch! 

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 30, 2009)

8:30am, got up around 9:10am.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 30, 2009)

No one gives a shit but I woke up around 1 PM.


----------



## Nicola (Aug 30, 2009)

I woke up at 8:30 AM today.


----------



## ??? (Aug 30, 2009)

About 09:00.


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

8:40

goddamn im tired


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 30, 2009)

1:53pm today.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 30, 2009)

9:30 AM               .


----------



## Cirus (Aug 30, 2009)

I woke up at 10:20 am today.  Got a good nights sleep.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 31, 2009)

2:02pm today.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 31, 2009)

Another late wake up: 
00:20pm.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 31, 2009)

7:00am.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 31, 2009)

Sometime between 10:30 and 11:00 AM. I can't remember. I know I was tired as hell and didn't feel like getting up but I had somewhere to be.


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 31, 2009)

I had to wake up at 6 am

I'm so tired right now


----------



## dummy plug (Aug 31, 2009)

i always wake up 4.30am during weekdays to cook breakfast


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't know.....I think it was around 8:00am when I woke up.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 31, 2009)

Regular schooltime.. ~6:30 AM.


----------



## Nicola (Aug 31, 2009)

Fucking 6:30 AM!  I hate getting up early... especially for school.


----------



## Death Note (Aug 31, 2009)

_I woke up at 6:00 am.

Waking up early for school is annoying 
_


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 1, 2009)

Woke up at 10:30 am today!


----------



## Empress (Sep 1, 2009)

7 : 30 am    =_______________='


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 1, 2009)

9:53am today.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 1, 2009)

I miss waking up at 6 PM.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 1, 2009)

I woke up at 5:43 AM. I wanted to read a book called Open House by Jill Mansell...

Couldn't sleep


----------



## sharpie (Sep 1, 2009)

10AM.  I was knocked out last night.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 1, 2009)

This morning I woke up at 10:00 AM, which is late for me, but since its the last day before school I decided that I wanted to sleep in a little.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 1, 2009)

9:48 AM                  .


----------



## stardust (Sep 1, 2009)

About 4 pm. I felt really hungover yesterday, so all I needed was a good night's sleep.


----------



## Buster (Sep 1, 2009)

06:15 AM

School .. damnit.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Sep 1, 2009)

i woke up at 8


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 1, 2009)

9am 

early for me at the moment since its the summer or end of it now......


----------



## Roy (Sep 1, 2009)

Like at 2:30..around there


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 1, 2009)

7:00am sharp.


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 1, 2009)

today its 4 am


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 1, 2009)

Today I woke up at 6:34 am for school.


----------



## krome (Sep 1, 2009)

5:15 AM


----------



## Cirus (Sep 1, 2009)

Today I woke up at 11 am in the morning.  Felt good to get a little more sleep but still I need to get to bed earlier and wake up earlier.


----------



## Mandy (Sep 1, 2009)

11:30 AM.  I really need to start waking up early for classes soon.


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Sep 1, 2009)

9:30AM. i had a full 8 hours of sleep


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 2, 2009)

12pm  though then feel asleep again till 12:55


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 2, 2009)

10:40 AM                .


----------



## Buster (Sep 2, 2009)

06:30 AM

School ruines my sleep


----------



## MakeEmum (Sep 2, 2009)

8:05 AM

Earliest in a while


----------



## sharpie (Sep 2, 2009)

Around 11 AM


----------



## stardust (Sep 2, 2009)

About 3 pm. Urgh.


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 2, 2009)

7:00am.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 2, 2009)

3:56pm today.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Sep 2, 2009)

6:08 am. 

^.^; Was my first day of Senior High School year


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 2, 2009)

6:17 am. Damn school.


----------



## Nicola (Sep 2, 2009)

6:30 AM. Getting up early is fucking torture.  I kept yawning all day today, heh. D<


----------



## Cirus (Sep 3, 2009)

Today I woke up around 10 am.  Felt good to get up, but still groogy.


----------



## Roy (Sep 3, 2009)

Woke up like at 3pm yesterday.


----------



## VoDe (Sep 3, 2009)

9.00 am, its nice time to wake up.


----------



## DonDiablo (Sep 3, 2009)

10:21 am

I think


----------



## Zil (Sep 3, 2009)

Woke up at 6:30am.


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 3, 2009)

Zil said:


> Woke up at 6:30am.



Same here.


----------



## Buster (Sep 3, 2009)

07:03 AM

Damnit I was almost late for school..


----------



## sharpie (Sep 3, 2009)

1000 AM.  Neighbor started mowing their lawn and woke me up... -_-


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 3, 2009)

1:08pm today


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 3, 2009)

11:59 AM.

Right before noon.


----------



## Mandy (Sep 3, 2009)

1:00 PM.  I need to start waking up earlier for school.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Sep 3, 2009)

I woke up at like 8:21am today.


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 3, 2009)

7:00am today, as per usual.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 3, 2009)

Today I woke up at 6:00 AM, so that I could re-arrange my schedule before I had to go to any classes.


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Sep 3, 2009)

Urgh. First day back to school so like 6:30 AM.


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 3, 2009)

im late today, i woke up around 5am


----------



## Cirus (Sep 3, 2009)

Today I woke up at 9 am.  Didn't get as much sleep as I like so the day has been sluggish.


----------



## Marmite. (Sep 3, 2009)

Today: 10:00 AM


----------



## Buster (Sep 4, 2009)

06:00 AM

I won't be late for school today


----------



## Rika (Sep 4, 2009)

Been up for more than 24 hours. 

Edit:


----------



## Migooki (Sep 4, 2009)

7 AM. School tiem.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 4, 2009)

1pm  great sleep


----------



## Cronos (Sep 4, 2009)

1 pm, the ussual


----------



## Hiroshimo (Sep 4, 2009)

haha about 12pm, holidays juhu


----------



## Zil (Sep 4, 2009)

About 6am.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 4, 2009)

11:29 don't usually sleep that late but hey


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 4, 2009)

9:03am today.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 4, 2009)

10:40 AM                    .


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 4, 2009)

7:00am today.


----------



## Yomi (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I woke up at 9:00 A.M


----------



## Roy (Sep 4, 2009)

1:40ish   .


----------



## Migooki (Sep 4, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> 1pm  great sleep





kohanauzumaki12 said:


> 11:29 don't usually sleep that late but hey






Cronos said:


> 1 pm, the ussual





Roy said:


> 1:40ish   .



Don't you guys have school?


----------



## Roy (Sep 4, 2009)

^Starts in a couple days for me ^_^


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 4, 2009)

i woke up 6am today


----------



## krome (Sep 4, 2009)

6:18 AM


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2009)

Far too late I am afraid.


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I woke up at 6:45 am.


----------



## Mandy (Sep 4, 2009)

12:30 PM. Not as late as yesterday, but I still need to work on it... D:


----------



## Nicola (Sep 4, 2009)

Somewhere around 6:30 AM. I was too tired to check the exact time, so yeah.


----------



## sharpie (Sep 5, 2009)

Around 11AM.


----------



## Cirus (Sep 5, 2009)

Today I woke up at 10 am.  It was ok getting up but still not that great.


----------



## Sen (Sep 5, 2009)

About 9am since I have school again    That was yesterday though, haven't gone to sleep yet for today


----------



## LayZ (Sep 5, 2009)

Shame on you, Sen.


----------



## Empress (Sep 5, 2009)

12 33        pm


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 5, 2009)

5:00 A.M. as usual to get a head start on the day's work.


----------



## Zil (Sep 5, 2009)

5:30am today.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 5, 2009)

8 AM. I only went to bed at 4 AM. I am really fucking tired. Probably gonna go back to sleep in a little while.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 5, 2009)

Still in time of vacations so... 00:20 pm!


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 5, 2009)

1pm            .


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 5, 2009)

Woke around 9:00am, dozed until 10:00am. Feels good to catch up on my sleep.


----------



## Mandy (Sep 5, 2009)

12:00 PM. Still need to work on it. :\


----------



## Eki (Sep 5, 2009)

8:something


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 5, 2009)

9AM spent most of the hour wanking out my morning wood.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 5, 2009)

6:03am today.


----------



## Nicola (Sep 5, 2009)

I woke up around 10:30 AM today. It was nice not having to get up early, but I woke up with a stuffy nose... so I think I am getting sick. :/ Go figure.


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 5, 2009)

today its 6am


----------



## krome (Sep 5, 2009)

4:13 AM


----------



## Roy (Sep 5, 2009)

6PM. My whole fucking Saturday is basically gone.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 5, 2009)

1:45pm yesterday.


----------



## Cirus (Sep 5, 2009)

Today I woke up at 11 am.  I didn't fall asleep untill 6 in the morning.  I don't know why but I couldn't sleep.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 5, 2009)

I woke up at 7.00 o´clock a.m. but got out of bed at 9:00 o´clock a.m. and I went to bed yesterday at 3 a.m.


----------



## Furny324 (Sep 6, 2009)

I woke up at 9, 10, and 11.
I tend to fall right back asleep.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Sep 6, 2009)

I woke up a 8. Went to bed pretty early yesterday.


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Sep 6, 2009)

Had a nice lie-in until noon.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 6, 2009)

~3 PM. Woke up from being on the town.. pretty tired.


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 6, 2009)

About 9:30am, I'd say. Didn't get a good look at the clock this morning. 

I usually set my alarm clock for earlier, but after starting school again I enjoy catching up on my sleep.


----------



## Zil (Sep 6, 2009)

Today, I woke up at around 6:15am.


----------



## Kairi (Sep 6, 2009)

I woke up at about 8:45.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 6, 2009)

7:30am

only got 3-4 hours sleep ad am really tired atm .


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 6, 2009)

11:15 am...round about ..maybe a bit later^^


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 6, 2009)

I can't even remember... I wanna say something like 11 AM.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 6, 2009)

12:03pm today.


----------



## Mandy (Sep 6, 2009)

12:00 PM. AGAIN. Dx


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 6, 2009)

1:02. 

Looks like its going to be a lazy Sunday.


----------



## Skylark (Sep 6, 2009)

11:00 AM

Righty-o.


----------



## Marmite. (Sep 6, 2009)

9.00 AM. **


----------



## Cirus (Sep 6, 2009)

8 freaking 30 am.  I didn't want to tget up but I had to.


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 6, 2009)

6:00 A.M, had nothing better to do in the morning.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 7, 2009)

Sill on the 00:20pm routine!


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 7, 2009)

Woke at 9:30am, dozed until 9:30am.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 7, 2009)

12:40pm, it felt great after such little sleep the night before.


----------



## Nicola (Sep 7, 2009)

I woke up around 8:30 AM today, but I didn't get up until 9:30 AM.


----------



## Mandy (Sep 7, 2009)

11:30 AM, but didn't get up until around 12:00 PM. D:


----------



## Buster (Sep 7, 2009)

06:00 AM

I'm getting used to it.. NOOO!


----------



## krome (Sep 7, 2009)

10:11 AM   .


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2009)

12:01PM.


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Sep 7, 2009)

11:46AM


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 7, 2009)

11:40 AM             .


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 7, 2009)

1:03pm today.


----------



## Calm (Sep 7, 2009)

8:30AM . Summer ends for me today and school starts tomorrow :'(


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Sep 7, 2009)

10:30 am.

Im amazed cause I usually dont wake up early on days I dont have school. Usually am up around 11. But I know why I woke up so early though.


----------



## Cirus (Sep 7, 2009)

Today I woke up at 10:05 am.  Was ok for the nights sleep by something is not right about it.


----------



## Mandy (Sep 8, 2009)

6:00 AM, surprisingly (and I need to keep this up).


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 8, 2009)

Just like 10 minutes ago, which makes it 00:35pm!


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 8, 2009)

12:50pm


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 8, 2009)

10:00 AM on the dot.


----------



## Buster (Sep 8, 2009)

06:30 AM

... I felt asleep in the train on my way to school and back home too.


----------



## Yomi (Sep 8, 2009)

I woke up at around 7:00 A.M took a shower, then fell asleep again and didn't wake up until around now (11:00 A.M)


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 8, 2009)

6:45am today


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 8, 2009)

7:00am sharp.


----------



## Nicola (Sep 8, 2009)

I think I got up around 6:30 AM, but I don't know. I was /way/ too tired to check.


----------



## Cirus (Sep 8, 2009)

10 am.  I was cranky to get up at that time as well today.  I just did not want to get out of bed.


----------



## krome (Sep 8, 2009)

6:20 AM    .


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 8, 2009)

9 AM...

Still tired


----------



## Calm (Sep 8, 2009)

6:30am, Dad thought today i was suppose to go to school


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 8, 2009)

it was so cold this night and i stayed up late watching tv so i woke up around 8am


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 9, 2009)

Woke up at 12:40pm


----------



## Mandy (Sep 9, 2009)

6:00 AM for the first day of College.


----------



## Zil (Sep 9, 2009)

5:45am today.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 9, 2009)

Around uhh.. 6-7 AM.


----------



## Bonten (Sep 9, 2009)

9am, annoying phone call


----------



## Roy (Sep 9, 2009)

3PM yesterday. Ill go to sleep like in an hour.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 9, 2009)

12:19 PM                        .


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Sep 9, 2009)

06:30. A long school day awaited me.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 9, 2009)

About 7am in the morning.


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 9, 2009)

7:00am.


----------



## Nicola (Sep 9, 2009)

6:34 AM. I wanted to stay in my bed forever, ugh.


----------



## Calm (Sep 9, 2009)

6:35am. Brother and sister decided to talk about homework while i was sleeping


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 10, 2009)

12:57pm  not bad not bad


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 10, 2009)

Woke up at 10am! then i decided it was too early...went back to sleep and woke at 00:10pm! still too early...so i just got up at 1pm! LOL


----------



## testxxxx (Sep 10, 2009)

about 10:05 am. somewhere around there.


----------



## Worm Juice (Sep 10, 2009)

11 o clock      .


----------



## Buster (Sep 10, 2009)

06:15 !@#!@# AM


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 10, 2009)

_Around 7:30am_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 10, 2009)

5:45 AM.

Jesus fucking Christ I was pissed when I has to wake up this early for work.


----------



## Mandy (Sep 10, 2009)

I got up around 8:45 AM for my late-morning class. C:


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 10, 2009)

7:45 am so I could put in job applications early. Doing it past noon makes me look lazy.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Sep 10, 2009)

5:15am then I fell back asleep and woke up around 6:00am.


----------



## Cirus (Sep 10, 2009)

Today I woke up at 10 am.  Felt good to do so, but I am not looking forward to this weekend.


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 10, 2009)

today around 5am, its still dark


----------



## Buster (Sep 11, 2009)

06:45 AM

Starting a bit later today


----------



## stardust (Sep 11, 2009)

About 5:30. I went to bed early enough last night, so that's not really surprising.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 11, 2009)

3.30...


----------



## Migooki (Sep 11, 2009)

Kinda overslept. Woke up around.. 8 AM.


----------



## Romanticide (inactive) (Sep 11, 2009)

I woke up at 3 AM.

I do that everyday


----------



## Migooki (Sep 11, 2009)

Romanticide said:


> I woke up at 3 AM.
> 
> I do that everyday



I haven't even gone to bed yet.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 11, 2009)

Around 10:40 am i think. Too hot to keep sleeping.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 11, 2009)

I woke up at 12:30pm, a lil earlier then usual


----------



## SP (Sep 11, 2009)

I woke up at 8am for an appointment... she wasn't in.


----------



## Zil (Sep 11, 2009)

Couldn't sleep. Woke up at 3:45am.


----------



## Mandy (Sep 11, 2009)

Woke up at 8:50 AM for my late morning class.


----------



## Cirus (Sep 11, 2009)

Today I woke up at 9:30 am.  Felt good but I just looked at the wall for over an hour before I decided to get out of bed.


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 11, 2009)

7:00am.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 11, 2009)

_7:00am today._


----------



## Nicola (Sep 11, 2009)

6:24 AM.  I wish that I could've slept a little longer than five minutes.


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 11, 2009)

today i woke up at 6am


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 11, 2009)

*7 AM.*

Work again. I don't gotta be to work until 5:30 PM tomorrow luckily! Sleeping in until 11 or so probably! 

*Edit:* 2,900 posts! Onward to 3,000!!!


----------



## stardust (Sep 12, 2009)

About 9 am. I went to bed early enough last night.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 12, 2009)

12:30-1250pm


----------



## Mandy (Sep 12, 2009)

I woke up on exactly 10:00 AM.


----------



## Nicola (Sep 12, 2009)

I woke up at 9:04 AM today. I'm kind of tired, though...


----------



## Worm Juice (Sep 12, 2009)

17.00 pm



i was like wooow i sure was tired


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 12, 2009)

2:20 pm! When i saw the time i didnt believe it. LOL


----------



## Buster (Sep 12, 2009)

02:15 PM

Hell yeaahh


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 12, 2009)

About 6:30am.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 12, 2009)

_7:30am today._


----------



## Death Note (Sep 12, 2009)

It was around 11 am or sometime around that. I really can't remember.


----------



## Mellie (Sep 12, 2009)

5:30am but I took a nap a lil later on in the morning


----------



## Cirus (Sep 12, 2009)

6 o'freaking clock in the morning.  I don't like getting up that early, but I had too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 12, 2009)

Let's see...thanks to the wonderful fucking weather.

8 AM
8:30 AM
10:00 AM
10:15 AM
2 PM


----------



## Choco (Sep 12, 2009)

Woke up at 7:00 am


----------



## Roy (Sep 12, 2009)

Woke up around 5:30 pm


----------



## Silk Thread Palace (Sep 12, 2009)

I woke up today at about, 5:30 am.

Nowadays, I prefer waking up early to savor the remaining hours. In that way,
I can do many things on those hours. 

-Silk Thread Palace-


----------



## Brian (Sep 13, 2009)

3PM, I was doing HW all night


----------



## Zil (Sep 13, 2009)

5:30am today.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Sep 13, 2009)

I woke up around 09:30 after a nice sleep.


----------



## ragnara (Sep 13, 2009)

I woke up at 1:30PM


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 13, 2009)

Around 8am.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 13, 2009)

1pm           .


----------



## Mandy (Sep 13, 2009)

Woke up around 10:05 AM.


----------



## Nicola (Sep 13, 2009)

I woke up at 10:11 AM today.


----------



## Misha (Sep 13, 2009)

12 am due to being forced. If I had my way, it would be at 3pm.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 13, 2009)

Noon.

Feels good man.


----------



## krome (Sep 13, 2009)

8:10 AM   .


----------



## Honzou (Sep 13, 2009)

5:10 a.m. to eat then back to bet until 8:00 a.m.


----------



## Hope (Sep 13, 2009)

9.30am, because my gran woke me up asking me if I wanted breakfast.


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 13, 2009)

Never looked at the clock... I am going to guess around 7:30am.


----------



## Scarlette Blossom (Sep 13, 2009)

6:00 AM... on accident.


----------



## Syugo (Sep 13, 2009)

Around 11:30 AM


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2009)

Around 11 am.


----------



## Cirus (Sep 13, 2009)

Today I woke up at 6 am.  I didn't like it but I had to do so.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 13, 2009)

About 12:00 pm.


----------



## Roy (Sep 13, 2009)

10 am......


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 13, 2009)

i was late, 5:20am!


----------



## Soul (Sep 14, 2009)

Around 9 AM; it wasn't nice, as I slept at 3 AM


----------



## krome (Sep 14, 2009)

6:17 


I slept in today.


----------



## martineargent (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Death Note,

I woke up today at 6.30 am. Though I could have easily slept longer. Stupid college time for interfering with my sleep. Though I will be able to make up the loss of sleep after Friday.I love to sleep 8-10 hours daily.I want the suggestion of other's people.

Thanks


----------



## Suzie (Sep 14, 2009)

6:30AM                   .


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 14, 2009)

1pm      .


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2009)

It's my day off today so I had a lie-in and didn't get up until 11 am ish  



Scholzee said:


> 1pm      .



 ...


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 14, 2009)

Noon. I have off work today so I wanted to get up early and clean my room. So much for that.


----------



## g_core18 (Sep 14, 2009)

8am. Damn phone rang and scared the shit out of me.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 14, 2009)

I wake up 1 am, because of hang over again


----------



## Mandy (Sep 14, 2009)

I woke up at 7:30 AM. I ALMOST missed my buss to my Campus because of it though.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 14, 2009)

Meh.. I don't know.


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 14, 2009)

I woke up at 1am and now its 2am and still I haven't studied for the test today...


----------



## Buster (Sep 14, 2009)

6:00 AM -.-


----------



## Miss Happy (Sep 14, 2009)

6 am


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 14, 2009)

Around 6:53am. My alarm was going off in seven minutes, so I just got up.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 14, 2009)

6:30 i hate you school


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 14, 2009)

_Around  7:30am_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't know what time it was, but I woke up really early this morning. Pissed me off.


----------



## Lovely (Sep 14, 2009)

I wake up at 5:30 am every day on week days. I'm sort of used to it now .


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 14, 2009)

Around 6:15 am.


----------



## Nicola (Sep 14, 2009)

I woke up around 6:30 AM today. It was a bastard getting up, I swear...  I just wanted to sleep forever.


----------



## Cirus (Sep 15, 2009)

I woke up today around 9:30 am.  Felt good to get more sleep then what I normally got.


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 15, 2009)

At 4pm, I decided not to go to school because I didn't study for the test I had today. >.<


----------



## Zil (Sep 15, 2009)

Woke up at around 5:40am.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 15, 2009)

First time, 6 AM, second time 7 AM, third time 2 PM.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 15, 2009)

12:30pm  gonna have to wake up more early upcoming days.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Sep 15, 2009)

6:12 A.m. ^^


----------



## Ivyn (Sep 15, 2009)

6.30 am. I usually wake up around 9-10am, so it was quite surprising I got up so early today. But it's good, day is much longer this way.


----------



## Cirus (Sep 15, 2009)

I woke up today around 9:30 am.


----------



## g_core18 (Sep 15, 2009)

7:00 am, only 4 hours of sleep.


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 15, 2009)

6:58am, two minutes before my alarm went off.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 15, 2009)

_Around 7:30am._


----------



## Misha (Sep 15, 2009)

_6:30 am_   .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2009)

It was around 8:30 AM


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 15, 2009)

around 4am, slept again and finally getting up at 5am :ho


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 15, 2009)

Around 5:46am


----------



## krome (Sep 15, 2009)

6:22 AM   .


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 15, 2009)

12:50 pm! Another of the few remaining vacation days.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 15, 2009)

12:18 PM.

Had to work at 5:30.


----------



## Soul (Sep 16, 2009)

6 AM; again. And it was hell


----------



## Migooki (Sep 16, 2009)

7 AM. Finally managed to get my ass to school.


----------



## Hope (Sep 16, 2009)

7.30am


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 16, 2009)

I didn't sleep I couldn't.  D:
But I did get out of bed at 7 >_>


----------



## Zil (Sep 16, 2009)

Got up early today. Around 4:30AM.


----------



## Roy (Sep 16, 2009)

Woke up at 6PM yesterday.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 16, 2009)

Woke at 1:30 pm! just too lazy to get up when the alarm sounded.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Sep 16, 2009)

5:55 am.
Kept trying to go back to sleep though but I couldnt so I stayed up.


----------



## Cirus (Sep 16, 2009)

10 am and felt a little tired getting up today.


----------



## Buster (Sep 16, 2009)

6:45 AM..

lazyness


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 16, 2009)

12:23pm  I was spossed to wake up 20min earlier but oh well.


----------



## stardust (Sep 16, 2009)

About 7:30 am.


----------



## Worm Juice (Sep 16, 2009)

13: 14

something like that had a good sleep 

I slept 6:00 am so


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 16, 2009)

im late! 5:15am


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 16, 2009)

I woke up today at 7:30 am.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 16, 2009)

Same as yesterday, around 7 AM. (+1 postcount, fuck yeah.)


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 16, 2009)

_Around  6:30am._


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 16, 2009)

8:30 AM.

I had work at 10:30 AM and I wanted to be awake in time to shower, make breakfast, and relax a little before I went.


----------



## krome (Sep 16, 2009)

7:23 AM   .


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 17, 2009)

10 am! Its time to start getting in the routine of wakening up early cause school is tsrating next week!


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 17, 2009)

11:30am  im tyring to wake up a lil earlier since I have to get up early soon


----------



## Zil (Sep 17, 2009)

Around 6:20am, a little later than usual.


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 17, 2009)

I slept in till 9 but I was still tired >_>


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 17, 2009)

12:06 PM.

No work today


----------



## Buster (Sep 17, 2009)

06:40 AM

Still sleepy..


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 17, 2009)

7:00am.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 17, 2009)

_7:40am today._


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 17, 2009)

today, like every other day, i woke around 5am


----------



## Cirus (Sep 17, 2009)

Today I woke up at 10:30 amish.  I just turned off my alarmclock so I could get some extra needed sleep today.


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 17, 2009)

Around 7:05 am.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 17, 2009)

6:30 i had school


----------



## testxxxx (Sep 18, 2009)

9: something AM


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 18, 2009)

11:10 AM.

I dunno why. I went to bed at 11 PM last night thinking I could wake up early today. No luck.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 18, 2009)

First time: 6 AM 
Second: Don't remember.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Sep 18, 2009)

The alarm woke me up at 08:00. 

I had a nice morning because I didn't have school until 11:30.


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 18, 2009)

7:00am, as per usual.


----------



## Roy (Sep 18, 2009)

Around 12:00 pm


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 18, 2009)

_Around 5:00am in the morning._


----------



## krome (Sep 18, 2009)

6:30 AM    .


----------



## Nicola (Sep 18, 2009)

6:30 AM.  Lol, I can't wait to sleep in this weekend.


----------



## Snickers (Sep 18, 2009)

I woke up with your mother and all her friends.


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 18, 2009)

its Saturday, 6:30am


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 18, 2009)

I woke up 5:00 am because I slept 7:00 am.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 19, 2009)

11am  but you coud day 11:30am as i slept and woke up


----------



## Roy (Sep 19, 2009)

Exactly 8:00am. No alarm clock or anything.


----------



## Nicola (Sep 19, 2009)

I woke up at 7:30 AM, but then I fell back to sleep and woke up at 9 AM. xD And that's when I got up.


----------



## Hope (Sep 19, 2009)

9am. Only had 6 hours sleep.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 19, 2009)

Around 1:50 pm.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 19, 2009)

_Around 2:00pm._


----------



## Sakura Bloom (Sep 19, 2009)

Around 1PM


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 19, 2009)

I woke up at 6:35 am thinking it was a school day, but then realized it was Saturday,so I went back to sleep and woke up at 11 am.


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 19, 2009)

At 6pm......


----------



## Nash (Sep 19, 2009)

at around 1pm. first day off this week. I wanted to sleep longer but I had to get up


----------



## santanico (Sep 19, 2009)

too early, 7am.


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 19, 2009)

im late because its a Sunday, 6:45am


----------



## krome (Sep 19, 2009)

8:30 AM


----------



## Mandy (Sep 20, 2009)

At exactly 11:00 AM.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 20, 2009)

About 11:00 AM.


----------



## stardust (Sep 20, 2009)

About 10ish, I think.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 20, 2009)

_Around 12:00pm._


----------



## Fuse (Sep 20, 2009)

Somewhere aroung 8. Which is 3 extra hours of sleep for me than on weekdays.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 20, 2009)

4pm! today was really a hard day to get out of bed.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 20, 2009)

At 5:00 AM to be on time for an exam.


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 20, 2009)

today i woke up at 6:15


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 20, 2009)

Around 9-ish in the morning


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 21, 2009)

11:30am  2moroz 6am so yeah


----------



## Zil (Sep 21, 2009)

Woke up at 5:30am today.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 21, 2009)

7:30 morning.


----------



## Ivyn (Sep 21, 2009)

8:30

Some dog was barking outside. I was like wtf, 9th floor, good windows and still i can hear it?


----------



## Ina (Sep 21, 2009)

8am


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2009)

8:00am. I had to move my car which had blocked my brother's car in. Then I had to run a couple of random errands.


----------



## Worm Juice (Sep 21, 2009)

7;30             am


----------



## Vanity (Sep 21, 2009)

11:00 AM.

I woke up around 7:45 before that and got up to take a pee but I needed more hours so I went back to bed. It took me a while to fall back asleep though. -_-


----------



## Buster (Sep 21, 2009)

06:45 AM

argh


----------



## Havoc (Sep 21, 2009)

Buster said:


> 06:45 AM
> 
> argh



................


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 21, 2009)

3 am, since i woke up in the middle of the night and then i couldnt get back to sleep.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 21, 2009)

_Around 7:45am._


----------



## stardust (Sep 21, 2009)

Way too early. It's only Monday (well, technically Tuesday now), and I want it to be the weekend.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 21, 2009)

9:17 AM.

I meant to get up at 8 AM for work but I shut off my alarm and went back to sleep. Luckily I didn't have to be to work until 10:30.


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 21, 2009)

7:00am. I am an early bird and all, but I've been sick the past couple of days, and getting up has been nothing less than torture.


----------



## Brian (Sep 21, 2009)

Technically 1:30am, I didn't sleep for the remainder of the night, even though I was trying to get some rest for uni in the morning


----------



## Cirus (Sep 22, 2009)

I woke up around 10:30 am.  Was good but I need more sleep then what I am getting.


----------



## Roy (Sep 22, 2009)

10 or 11 AM. I don't remember.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 22, 2009)

6 am! Well i had a crazy sleep/awaken mix so i cant be certain if i ever fell asleep at a point. LOL


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 22, 2009)

6am 

same for next 3 days yo.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 22, 2009)

11 AM

I have a black sheet over my window so the sun doesn't wake me up. Well, last night I had it pulled up a little because I had the window cracked and I forgot to pull it down before I went to sleep. At about 11 I rolled over and the sun got me right in the eye!


----------



## Vix (Sep 22, 2009)

8:30 am.  I usually wake up around 6:00am.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 22, 2009)

_Around 7:30am._


----------



## Cirus (Sep 22, 2009)

Today I woke up around 11 am.  Getting up was still sluggish but the sleep was good.


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 22, 2009)

5:30 am.  I had the alarm set for 6:00, so I went back to sleep.  Unfortunately, I overslept and woke up at 6:30.


----------



## Hope (Sep 22, 2009)

6.30am, to get in the shower and get ready for college.


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 22, 2009)

At 4:40 am  I had time to take a shower and have breakfast for once. It was great.


----------



## Nicola (Sep 22, 2009)

6:37 AM.  I was fucking tired today, ugh...


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 22, 2009)

A little later than normal: 6:30 AM.


----------



## Buster (Sep 23, 2009)

07:00 AM

Need to get up earlier..


----------



## Imperial Knight (Sep 23, 2009)

5:31 am is when I woke up today.  One of the first things I did while getting up was getting on the computer and these forums.  

Though I have to say I feel a little sleepy.  Guess I should had gone to bed earlier, huh?


----------



## Marmite. (Sep 23, 2009)

8:35 AM. **


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 23, 2009)

I woke up at 5:58am


----------



## Hope (Sep 23, 2009)

7.30am. Too early.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 23, 2009)

11:18 AM

One of the best night's sleep I've had in a while.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Sep 23, 2009)

I woke up at 08:00. I studied at home today so I slept longer.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 23, 2009)

_Around 7:15am._


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 23, 2009)

i woke up at 4am


----------



## krome (Sep 23, 2009)

7:30 AM


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 23, 2009)

5:45 AM. I had quite a lot to do before school, so I set my alarm 30 minuets earlier than normal, which accounted for my shower, getting dressed and having breakfast.


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 23, 2009)

Around 6:11 am.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Sep 23, 2009)

5:45am. It's early but oh well.


----------



## Brian (Sep 24, 2009)

12PM, then I went to Uni


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 24, 2009)

Well I woke up at 6:00am then it was really bad weather and at 6:30 I went to sleep again since I wasent going to collage then woke up at 12 .


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 24, 2009)

11:19 AM                           .


----------



## Buster (Sep 24, 2009)

09:00 AM

School has started a bit later today =D


----------



## Migooki (Sep 24, 2009)

20              PM.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 24, 2009)

_Around 7:40am._


----------



## Cirus (Sep 24, 2009)

I woke up today around 11 am.  Felt good to wake up but I didn't want to get out of bed.


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 24, 2009)

7:00am.


----------



## Sakura Bloom (Sep 24, 2009)

Around 6:10AM.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2009)

6:40 A.M. for me. I wanted to sleep in though...


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 24, 2009)

6:15 today


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 25, 2009)

6:15am           .


----------



## Zil (Sep 25, 2009)

Got up a few minutes before 5:30am.


----------



## Mandy (Sep 25, 2009)

8:40 AM, and just in time for my buss too.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 25, 2009)

12:14 PM                       .


----------



## Sakura Bloom (Sep 25, 2009)

9:30AM. It's a P.A. Day today. ^^


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 25, 2009)

_Around 7:45am_


----------



## krome (Sep 25, 2009)

9:55 AM


----------



## Marmite. (Sep 25, 2009)

10:45 AM.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 25, 2009)

I woke up at least 4 different times today.


----------



## Brian (Sep 25, 2009)

I woke up at 11am to renew my driver's license

Then back to sleep at 6PM after eating a lot only to wake up at 9:30PM


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 26, 2009)

6 am! but i guess i'm going back to bed. lol


----------



## Cirus (Sep 26, 2009)

Today I woke up around 11 am in the morning.  Felt good but still grogy.


----------



## Mori (Sep 26, 2009)

Woke up around 1:30pm today. I've had a bit of a fever this week, so I wanted to get more rest.


----------



## Skylit (Sep 26, 2009)

10:20 AM **


----------



## Migooki (Sep 26, 2009)

Hm, around noon.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 26, 2009)

6.40 am.

Then discovered I have nothing to do that early on a Saturday morning.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 26, 2009)

12:30


----------



## Hope (Sep 26, 2009)

10.40am    .


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 26, 2009)

9:44am. Love Saturday mornings.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 26, 2009)

7:30 AM today.


----------



## Mandy (Sep 26, 2009)

11:00 AM today. :x


----------



## MueTai (Sep 26, 2009)

7AM but hit the snooze until 7:10 and then got up for yoga.


----------



## Roy (Sep 26, 2009)

9:30 AM today.


----------



## December (Sep 26, 2009)

11:12 PM. Time to hit the books.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 26, 2009)

Around 10AM, I had a class this morning


----------



## ILoveJimmyUrine (Sep 26, 2009)

I woke up at 7:11 AM this morning. I physically got out of bed at 7:30 AM. I'm an early bird.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 26, 2009)

Been falling in and out of sleep all day.


----------



## abstract (Sep 26, 2009)

8:40 am


for werk





Sophie said:


> Been falling in and out of sleep all day.



y u so gay


----------



## Beυrre (Sep 26, 2009)

I woke up at 9:30 or so this morning.

It's the earliest I've woken up during the weekend in a long time.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 26, 2009)

_Around 3:30pm._


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 26, 2009)

I woke up at 11:15 am.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 27, 2009)

1:50pm  nice ay


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 27, 2009)

_Around 9:30am_


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 27, 2009)

9:45 like a rock


----------



## testxxxx (Sep 27, 2009)

around 11:30am.


----------



## Mandy (Sep 27, 2009)

11:30 AM. I'm so lazy on weekends.


----------



## sharpie (Sep 27, 2009)

1:40PM.. I'm pretty groggy right now..


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 27, 2009)

7 AM

Work.**


----------



## Faede (Sep 27, 2009)

Somewhere around 7 am. Dang that alarm clock.


----------



## Brian (Sep 27, 2009)

12PM          .


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 28, 2009)

8am  man im tired.


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 28, 2009)

8:30

and not by choice. ridiculous.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 28, 2009)

_Around 7:30am._


----------



## Mellie (Sep 28, 2009)

5am but then I went back to sleep and woke up around 12:30pm


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 28, 2009)

I woke up around 8:30 am.


----------



## Mandy (Sep 28, 2009)

At exactly 7:40 AM.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 28, 2009)

8 AM

I had work at 9:30 AM.


----------



## Roy (Sep 29, 2009)

1 PM      .


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 29, 2009)

6:20am  man


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 29, 2009)

_Around 7:00am._


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2009)

My alarms says 5:27am.


----------



## krome (Sep 29, 2009)

6:20 AM   .


----------



## Marmite. (Sep 29, 2009)

10:43 AM. **


----------



## Jenna Berry (Sep 29, 2009)

5:30.  Goddamn school. D:


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 30, 2009)

6am  Though knowing not much time at school at least kept me going!!!


----------



## Buster (Sep 30, 2009)

7 AM..

school x.x


----------



## BabyFirefly (Sep 30, 2009)

5 AM.
Yawn.


----------



## testxxxx (Sep 30, 2009)

Around 12:00 pm


----------



## Mandy (Sep 30, 2009)

Got up at 6:40 AM today.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 30, 2009)

_Around 7:15am._


----------



## SQHatake (Sep 30, 2009)

6.20 AM. the negative side of college --'


----------



## Migooki (Sep 30, 2009)

Woke up 9 AM. Been working around and inside the house for over 12 hours.


----------



## Worm Juice (Sep 30, 2009)

1200 am


----------



## Roy (Sep 30, 2009)

1pm         .


----------



## Andre (Sep 30, 2009)

5:30am

ashghdjghjsdf


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 1, 2009)

6:20am


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 1, 2009)

9:36 AM                        **


----------



## PiratePixie (Oct 1, 2009)

Half 8, when my alarm went off.  I didn't ignore it today.


----------



## Legend (Oct 1, 2009)

Got up  at 6:32am.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 1, 2009)

_Around 7:45._


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 2, 2009)

5:58 am.  I really wish I could sleep in for a change.


----------



## Mellie (Oct 2, 2009)

5:00               am


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 2, 2009)

6am     .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2009)

5:30 AM **


----------



## Zil (Oct 2, 2009)

At 5:45am.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 2, 2009)

7:45 AM

My sister missed the bus and I had to take her to school.


----------



## Muse (Oct 2, 2009)

8:30 am....Had class at 10:10


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 2, 2009)

_Around 7:15am._


----------



## krome (Oct 2, 2009)

6:30 AM    .


----------



## Migooki (Oct 3, 2009)

~8          AM.


----------



## Disturbia (Oct 3, 2009)

around 7 a.m.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 3, 2009)

11am       .


----------



## Slumdog (Oct 3, 2009)

1:00 pm. I'm pretty lazy.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Oct 3, 2009)

Slumdog said:


> 1:00 pm. I'm pretty lazy.



I beat you; 2:30 PM.


----------



## Mandy (Oct 3, 2009)

10:30 AM. :sleepy And I'm still a bit tired.


----------



## Elphaba (Oct 3, 2009)

7:00am. So much for catching up on my lack of sleep from the week.


----------



## krome (Oct 3, 2009)

8:30 AM   .


----------



## Roy (Oct 3, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, it was 2:34 PM.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 3, 2009)

_Around 10:30am._


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 4, 2009)

Quite early but wasent tired, woke up at 9:44am.


----------



## faithless (Oct 4, 2009)

It was 11:30 AM~


----------



## Migooki (Oct 4, 2009)

9            AM.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Oct 4, 2009)

i think around 10:30esh


----------



## krome (Oct 4, 2009)

9:00 AM   .


----------



## SP (Oct 4, 2009)

12:40          pm


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Oct 4, 2009)

11 am 

i had more than 8 hours of sleep


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 4, 2009)

_Around 10:30am._


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 4, 2009)

Some time around 8 AM. My girlfriend slept over and I never get much sleep when I have to share my bed.


----------



## Faede (Oct 5, 2009)

4:20 am.


----------



## dummy plug (Oct 5, 2009)

my brother's in school again so 5:30am


----------



## Zil (Oct 5, 2009)

Woke up at 5:50am.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Oct 5, 2009)

6:20, my alarms set for 6:30 but the clock is 10 minutes fast


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Oct 5, 2009)

10 am and i felt just great! AHAHAHA lol


----------



## Mandy (Oct 5, 2009)

I forcefully woke myself up at 7:40 AM to go to my Campus. :/


----------



## Stripes (Oct 5, 2009)

4:30 AM I have to get up to go to the current hell hole I'm in! D<


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 5, 2009)

I woke up at 7:50am enough sleep me thinks .


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 5, 2009)

_Around 7:20am._


----------



## krome (Oct 5, 2009)

7:00 AM   .


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 6, 2009)

6:20am if i knew my mate wasent going to give me a lift I could have another 30min


----------



## Migooki (Oct 6, 2009)

11                   AMish.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 6, 2009)

10:33 AM

It felt nice to sleep in.


----------



## Mandy (Oct 6, 2009)

9:00 AM. No classes today either.


----------



## krome (Oct 6, 2009)

4:00 AM


----------



## dummy plug (Oct 6, 2009)

5:30am again, i wish i could sleep longer


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 6, 2009)

_Around 7:30am._


----------



## Cirus (Oct 7, 2009)

I woke up today around 11 am.  I should have got more sleep but didn't.


----------



## Roy (Oct 7, 2009)

2:30 PM...


----------



## Disturbia (Oct 7, 2009)

Woke up about 6:30 a.m.

I had classes in 7.00 a.m.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 7, 2009)

6:20am  so tired.


----------



## Vix (Oct 7, 2009)

8:00 AM :]


----------



## testxxxx (Oct 7, 2009)

around 1:00 pm


----------



## vervex (Oct 7, 2009)

7h15 am.


----------



## Koi (Oct 7, 2009)

8:22 to give a ride to work.  Came back at 9:30, fell asleep til 11:30 then off to class.  I don't get to sleep in again until Saturdayyy. ):


----------



## krome (Oct 7, 2009)

7:30 AM  ~


----------



## Vanity (Oct 7, 2009)

lol...I was a lazy bitch today. 

I woke up at like 11:30 and then lay my ass in bed for a while and fell back asleep. I didn't get out of bed until 1:00.


----------



## Migooki (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't know.. noon maybe.


----------



## g_core18 (Oct 7, 2009)

5:45 am. 9.5 hour work days kinda suck...


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 8, 2009)

_Around 8am._


----------



## Buster (Oct 8, 2009)

7:30 AM

w00 w00


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 8, 2009)

5:50am


----------



## Migooki (Oct 8, 2009)

Around noon?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 8, 2009)

11:16 AM.

I was having a Dragonball Z dream and I was awoken by a sharp pain in my left bicep. It feels like I pulled a muscle. I must have been kicking some serious ass!


----------



## Rioshi (Oct 8, 2009)

i woke up at 10:12 this morning.. o_o


----------



## krome (Oct 8, 2009)

6:20 AM   ~


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 8, 2009)

_Around 7:30am_


----------



## Cirus (Oct 9, 2009)

Today I woke up around 11 am in the morning.  Felt good but it didn't feel right.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 9, 2009)

5:55am


----------



## Migooki (Oct 9, 2009)

11:30 AM or something.


----------



## E (Oct 9, 2009)

like 9 something

although i kinda got up a 3am in tha morrniinnng


----------



## BabyFirefly (Oct 9, 2009)

I finally got a lie-in today


So not until like 11. 
Lazy me.


----------



## JH24 (Oct 9, 2009)

My alarm clock woke me up at 5:30 AM. I showered, checked my mail or PM's, ate and then wasted close to an hour in the almost daily, unavoidable traffic jams as I go to work. *sigh* 


Luckily it didn't rain today, for some reason I hate standing in a traffic jam when it rains. It was pretty cold this morning though.


----------



## Kiss (Oct 9, 2009)

6:15 AM, because of classes that start at 8:00 AM.


----------



## krome (Oct 9, 2009)

6:30 AM   ~


----------



## Buster (Oct 9, 2009)

7:00 AM

Too late for school damnit


----------



## Zil (Oct 9, 2009)

I woke up at around 5:40am.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 9, 2009)

lol,i didn't go to bed last night.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 9, 2009)

_Around 8:15am._


----------



## Brian (Oct 10, 2009)

10am, busy day at uni


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 10, 2009)

Around 4:30pm.

Shit was sweet.


----------



## Xyloxi (Oct 10, 2009)

Around 8:45 or something like that.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 10, 2009)

11:10am 


Great sleep


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 10, 2009)

9:46 AM.              **


----------



## Migooki (Oct 10, 2009)

6:30 AM. Fucking work.


----------



## Mandy (Oct 10, 2009)

9:40 AM.


----------



## Bonten (Oct 10, 2009)

11am, had a great sleep.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Oct 10, 2009)

Woke up around 7 AM.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 10, 2009)

9:30 am. Needed some sleep.


----------



## BabyFirefly (Oct 10, 2009)

Around 10 am.


----------



## Hope (Oct 10, 2009)

9.30am    .


----------



## Anarch (Oct 10, 2009)

6:00 Am.Finally went to bed early last night.


----------



## Roy (Oct 10, 2009)

Around 2:50PM.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 10, 2009)

12 PM.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Oct 10, 2009)

9:30 AM. 6 hours of sleep. -_-


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 10, 2009)

_Around 1:30pm_


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Oct 10, 2009)

Officially I woke up at 2:06am but, I kept going in and out of sleep.


----------



## testxxxx (Oct 11, 2009)

around 10AM


----------



## Cirus (Oct 11, 2009)

Today I woke up around 11 am.  Felt good but still not enough sleep.


----------



## choco bao bao (Oct 11, 2009)

12:40PM, about an hour ago.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 11, 2009)

Like 9:55am  good sleep none the less.


----------



## dummy plug (Oct 11, 2009)

today its 6:00am


----------



## Buster (Oct 11, 2009)

12:10 PM

BOOM BABY


----------



## Lapidouce (Oct 11, 2009)

I woke up at 8:45AM. Quite early for a week-end.


----------



## Mandy (Oct 11, 2009)

Surprisingly, 9:30 AM. 

At least my day is longer today.


----------



## Mαri (Oct 11, 2009)

8:30 am  .


----------



## Alesana (Oct 11, 2009)

8 am cause I have to get ready for work.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 11, 2009)

10 AM.                   **


----------



## Brian (Oct 11, 2009)

10am


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 11, 2009)

About 3:00 p.m.


----------



## BabyFirefly (Oct 11, 2009)

Around 4:30 a.m.


----------



## krome (Oct 11, 2009)

10:00 AM  ~


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 12, 2009)

_Around 12pm_


----------



## Cirus (Oct 12, 2009)

I woke up today at around 11 am.  It was a good nights sleep, but not as restful as I wanted.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 12, 2009)

a little after 11 am


----------



## Bushin (Oct 12, 2009)

Too f*cking early!
06:00 am
Back to the corporate ratrace


----------



## 2D (Oct 12, 2009)

4:30am. I love my job.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Oct 12, 2009)

6:15AM. School~ ♫


----------



## Mandy (Oct 12, 2009)

I woke up at 10:15 AM, but I snoozed after that and didn't officially get out of bed until 12:00 PM.


----------



## BabyFirefly (Oct 12, 2009)

6 30 a.m. 
Still tired.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 12, 2009)

7:55am 

latest Ill be waking up for about 4 days


----------



## dummy plug (Oct 12, 2009)

today its 4:30 am


----------



## Soul (Oct 12, 2009)

6 AM
Damned school...


----------



## Marmite. (Oct 12, 2009)

9:10 AM. **


----------



## Ito (Oct 12, 2009)

I woke up around 9:00 today for a doctor's appointment that ended up getting rescheduled.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Oct 12, 2009)

4 am and couldn't go back to sleep


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 12, 2009)

_Around 8am_


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd say around 4ish again lol. I am always waking up around this time


----------



## Roy (Oct 13, 2009)

Woke up around 2PM


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Oct 13, 2009)

7:20 am! and so awfull it was...


----------



## killinspree42099 (Oct 13, 2009)

6am               .


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 13, 2009)

I woke up at 6:55am .


----------



## BabyFirefly (Oct 13, 2009)

6:30 a.m.
Urgh.


----------



## Mandy (Oct 13, 2009)

At 11:30 AM.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 13, 2009)

4:30 AM.

FUCKING WORK!


----------



## dummy plug (Oct 13, 2009)

4:30am again. god i still want to sleep!


----------



## Marmite. (Oct 13, 2009)

9:45 AM. **


----------



## Anarch (Oct 13, 2009)

7:45 AM   .


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 14, 2009)

_Around 7:20am_


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 14, 2009)

6am  not as tired as usual though.


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 14, 2009)

5:45 am. Still tired.


----------



## E (Oct 14, 2009)

9 something, because i thought my gf's cat was going to jump out the window


----------



## BabyFirefly (Oct 14, 2009)

6:00 a.m.
Ridiculously tired.


----------



## Roy (Oct 14, 2009)

5AM       .


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 14, 2009)

12:16 PM.

Day off, slept in. Slept nearly 12 hours, too.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Oct 14, 2009)

5:37am. Yay.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 14, 2009)

at 7:30 am


----------



## dummy plug (Oct 14, 2009)

i woke up late; 6:05am


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 14, 2009)

_Around 6:45am_


----------



## Zil (Oct 15, 2009)

Woke up later than usual, 6:45AM.


----------



## E (Oct 15, 2009)

it was almost 10, wanted to sleep for a bit longer, but since i already opened my eyes it would be almost impossible to fall back asleep, so got up from bed


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 15, 2009)

6:05am  not good not good at all....


----------



## BabyFirefly (Oct 15, 2009)

5:30 a.m. 
Too tired.


----------



## krome (Oct 15, 2009)

6:20 AM   ~


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 15, 2009)

6:00 am.  I really need to get to bed earlier - still tired.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 16, 2009)

_around 8:30am_


----------



## blue berry (Oct 16, 2009)

round 7 i guess


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 16, 2009)

6am  

 dont have to for the next 3 days at least now.


----------

